# The Six Degrees of Separation Book Recommendation Thread/Game



## Leslie

Okay, I just had a brainstorm and I hope others will jump in and join in and make this a fun thread.

I mentioned (in another thread) that I am often inspired to read my next book by something in the current book that I am reading. I sort of get on a kick, as it were. Right now I am reading:











In this book, I have learned that Henrietta is descended from slaves. Some of her slave ancestors were mistresses of their white owners. That made me think of this book that I had read about here at Kindleboards and I have added it to my reading list:











So, the game/recommendation piece is....what book could come next? It has to have a link to *Wench* and the person posting has to define the link. For example, it might be:











because this is about women who were slaves, or it might be:











because it takes place in Ohio. Get it? Six degrees?

The two books above are given as examples. For the next responder in the thread, the book has to be linked to *Wench*. In terms of what the link can be....the rules are wide open (at least for right now). Be creative. Think outside the box....

So who wants to go next? What would *Wench* inspire you to read, based on what you know of it, either from reading or from the description, information about the author and so on?











Let's have fun!

Here's a link to books played. Please do not repeat books, check the books played list, first. Thanks!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20607.msg385920.html#msg385920

L


----------



## Geoffrey

I'll play your reindeer game. I choose The Notebook by Nicholas Sparks. This is the story of who fell in love as teenagers, were separated for 14 years and then reunited before the woman's upcoming marriage to another man.











They are both stories delving into the nature of love. (they are also both books recommended by other kindleboards members which I've picked up in February, but that's the 7th degree ...)


----------



## Leslie

Okay! Thanks for hopping in, Geoffrey.

Reading a review at Amazon about *The Notebook*, I see this comment: "As Noah's friend Gus tells him, first love changes your life forever and no matter what else happens in your life, the memory of it stays with you. And so it is that fourteen years later and three weeks before her wedding, Allie finds herself driving to New Bern to find Noah for reasons she herself does not fully understand." That makes me think of this book which is also about a first love that changed the lives of the two main characters, and how Travis went on a journey to find Craig 20 years later.











Next...!


----------



## Geoffrey

Wheeee! this is fun!

I choose 'Lamb' by Christopher Moore.











This is a story of Jesus of Nazareth and his best friend and unknown apostle, Bif, and their travels to the mysterious East. The link is these are both books that deftly use humor to advance and enhance a story instead of just turning it into foolishness.


----------



## Leslie

Lot's of people have mentioned *Lamb* on these boards (which I have not read, but one of these days I probably will). Every single time I see that name I think of the nursery rhyme so, with that I offer:











Next! Come on, someone else, jump in and join us...


----------



## Jeff

Mary had a big old monster...


----------



## Geoffrey

Hurray for animating dead tissue!!!!


----------



## Jeff

Raise, one zombie.


----------



## Leslie

Let's mix some more...


----------



## Geoffrey

I see gay people


----------



## Leslie

*Band ***** and *Out of the Pocket* -- both coming of age stories.


----------



## Geoffrey

Both are written in the first-person ....


----------



## The Hooded Claw

First he got the Trix Rabbit, then Toucan Sam, then Snap, and finally Tony The Tiger. Looks like a cereal killer all right.


----------



## Neekeebee

This is fun! I'll give it a try:










Both are by American authors whose works were assigned reading in my high school English classes. (Note: there is also a free Amazon ed., but I liked this picture better.)

N


----------



## Geoffrey

There's more than one Arthurian legend ...











This is the story of the return of King Arthur to modern-day England.


----------



## Leslie

A sword on the cover and a sword in the title and swords feature prominently in both books.


----------



## Margaret

Ellen Kushner is the author of the book above. David Kushner is the author of this one. It is about the place where I grew up.











Sorry - it is a book called _Levittown_. I can't figure out how to copy and paste a picture from Amazon's website. 

_<<edit by Leslie: I fixed the link. This also sounds like a fascinating book. Thanks for playing!>>_

Thank you, Leslie.


----------



## Lynn

This is set in Detroit ( I grew up just outside Detroit) and also deals with civil rights.











Lynn L


----------



## Neekeebee

One is about a father named Sweet; the other is about a


Spoiler



sister


 named Sweetie.

N


----------



## Geoffrey

Brave Men Run











Both involve teenage boys, their parent's secrets and being chased by the bad guys ....


----------



## cheerio




----------



## Leslie

Just like the Hardy Boys, Nancy Drew was a teenage sleuth who solved nefarious crimes.


----------



## Geoffrey

Both books were published in the 1950's.


----------



## Neekeebee

Both were adapted into musicals.

N  [Humming _My Best Girl_]


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU

Kristen Chenoweth grew up in Broken Arrow, Oklahoma.











The story of an Oklahoma family emigrating during the Dust Bowl of the 1930's.


----------



## Leslie

John Ford won the Academy Award in 1940 for Best Director for the film version of *The Grapes of Wrath*.











This book will tell you that fact.


----------



## Leslie

Just dropping in for a second...

Thanks to everyone who is participating. This is fun! Even though I said I didn't want too many rules, let's try for one: don't repeat books. Maybe as the thread gets really long I'll come up with some sort of listing of books that have been played but for now, please scroll through the list and pick new titles instead of repeated those already played. Thanks!

L


----------



## MichelleR

Inherited his father's Oscar -- call it a form or recycling. (Best on DX or PC app.)


----------



## joanne29

Wesley the Owl: The Remarkable Love Story of an Owl and His Girl by Stacey O'Brien-A book about an owl


----------



## MichelleR

Harry Bosch investigates murders which seem to be tied in with _Hieronymus_ Bosch paintings. Yes, there are owls.











_"This last guy's work is supposedly replete with owls all over the place. I can't pronounce his first name. It's spelled H-I-E-R-O-N-Y-M-U-S. He was Netherlandish, part of the northern renaissance. I guess owls were big up there."

McCaleb looked at the paper in front of him. The name she had just spelled seemed familiar to him.

"You forgot his last name. What's his last name?"

"Oh, sorry. It's Bosch. Like the spark plugs."_


----------



## Leslie

Features a famous owl named Hedwig.


----------



## telracs

Protagonist named Harry. Actually, wizard protagonist named Harry.


----------



## Leslie

In this memoir, author Julie Powell tells the story of her experience as an apprentice *butcher* at Fleisher's *butcher* shop.


----------



## Geoffrey

Both novels include obnoxious TV celebrities


----------



## Neekeebee

Yay for yellow book covers!











N


----------



## MichelleR

Yellow cover and like the above book, it also discussed the economic crisis and how it happened. It's about, in part, how unbridled and supported optimism can be harmful.


----------



## Geoffrey

Another book that has to do with economic crisis ...


----------



## Margaret

A different kind of prince


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Yet a different kind of "prints"!











(with no misspellings in the title, either!)


----------



## telracs

More comments on the science of criminal justice.

Forensics Under Fire: Are Bad Science and Dueling Experts Corrupting Criminal Justice? (Kindle Edition)


----------



## marianneg

Doctored evidence -> A crime committed by a "doctor":


----------



## Leslie

Tess Gerritsen lives in Downeast Maine, just like E.B. White. They both draw inspiration from their locations for their stories.


----------



## gdae23

I've just started reading this one in paperback (no Kindle edition yet.) It takes place in Vermont, another state in New England.


----------



## Margaret

Another New England setting


----------



## telracs

heroine sells her hair


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Three Magi bring gifts as they visit a newborn child, and all sorts of things ensue...


----------



## NogDog

Joshua of Nazareth visits the three magi who visited him when he was born.


----------



## MichelleR

Good book, but used on page 1.


----------



## NogDog

MichelleR said:


> Good book, but used on page 1.


But it fits so well here.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Scarlet and I cause nothing but trouble, see what we started!?

Here's one that I'm confident has never been used, and will probably never be mentioned on these boards again. That should move us along...(True confession time--I haven't read it myself....)


----------



## Marguerite

I always thought that the push me pull you looked like a llama


----------



## telracs

(yeah, it does look like a llama...)

Books made into movies starring Rex Harrison


----------



## NogDog

Another story about an Anna and her interactions with nobility:


----------



## MichelleR

NogDog said:


> But it fits so well here.


I know! It really did.


----------



## Marguerite

another russian tragic novel


----------



## MichelleR




----------



## Geoffrey

Also translated from another language ...


----------



## Leslie

Also by Dumas:


----------



## Margaret

Another famous trio


----------



## Jeff

Pigs...


----------



## Malweth

Also about a famous pig!


----------



## Geoffrey

Also won a Newbery Honor Book Award


----------



## Margaret

More Susan Cooper


----------



## Leslie

Another book that takes place during "an astonishingly cold winter in England."


----------



## Margaret

Much of this story takes place in Winter


----------



## Leslie

Another book about a lion:


----------



## drenee

*The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks
Wench
The Notebook
Almost Like Being In Love
Lamb
Mary Had a Little Lamb
Frankenstein
World War Z
Pride and Prejudice and Zombies
Pride/Prejudice
Band ****
Out of the Pocket

The Serial Killers Club
Breakfast of Champions
A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court
The Return of King Arthur
Swordpoint
Levittown
Arc of Justic
Sweetie's Diamond
Brave Men Run
The Hardy Boys - The Tower Treasure
Nancy Drew - The Secret of the Old Clock
Auntie Mame
Wicked
A Little Bit Wicked
The Grapes of Wrath
80 Years of the Oscars
Living Like Ed
The Jade Owl
Welsey the Owl
A Darkness More Than Night
Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
Storm Front
Cleaving
State of the Onion
Sellevision
The Housing Boom and Bust
Bright-Sided
The Merchant Prince of Arcadia
The Prince and the Pauper
The Science of Fingerprints
Forensics Under Fire
Doctored Evidence
The Surgeon
Charlotte's Web
Northern Borders
Little Women
The Gift of the Magi
The New Testament of Our Lord Jesus Christ
Lamb
Raising Llamas
Doctor Doolittle
Memoirs of an English Governess at the Siamese Court
Anna Karenina
From Russia With Love
The Brothers Karamozov
The Complete Fairy Tales of the Brothers Grimm
The Count of Monte Cristo
The Three Musketeers
The True Story of the 3 Little Pigs
The Bay of Pigs
The Black Cauldron
The Dark is Rising
King of Shadows
Frost Fair
The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
Born Free*


----------



## Leslie

Thanks, Deb!

L


----------



## drenee

I'm bored.  And it seemed like that might help folks who don't want to go through a ton of posts.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Thank you, Deb. Your list does make it easier.
More lions!









Jerry Pinkney's _The Lion and the Mouse_, this year's Caldicott winner. Sorry, I'm stuck in a kiddie mode today.


----------



## Geoffrey

This also has to do with some animals on the Serengeti


----------



## Margaret

Evolution t0 Darwin


----------



## Leslie

I just finished this. Whether I can recommend it is...up for consideration. However, for this game: the head servant in the Winterbourne household and his wife are *Mr. and Mrs. Beagle*.


----------



## Malweth

My precious...


----------



## Margaret

Another classic journey


----------



## Marguerite

another trip to a strange land


----------



## Leslie

A new biography of Lewis Carroll, which is coming out next month:











Note that the Kindle version is listed for $15.39. It is published by St. Martin's Press. Is that one of the Macmillan subsidiaries?


----------



## drenee

Yes, St. Martin's is a MacMillan subsidiary.
deb


----------



## Neekeebee

Author. Johnny Depp. Movie.

N


----------



## Margaret

lost children who don't grow up


----------



## MichelleR




----------



## Thalia the Muse

Another kind of crying.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Also about lots











Pavement Management for Airports, Roads, and Parking Lots

(true confession time, I didn't read this one!)


----------



## Geoffrey

This is also a book Claw hasn't read ....


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Geoffrey said:


> This is also a book Claw hasn't read ....


LOL.....Quite right, Geoffrey! Never have, never will!


----------



## Leslie

If we're making ourselves over....


----------



## marianneg

Hilton -


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Tale of yet another miller:


----------



## telracs

Another shmoop book (nicely integrated text/comments, I must admit)


----------



## Leslie

This story takes place in the aftermath of the French Revolution


----------



## marianneg

Black tower -> Dark tower


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU

Zane Grey, another great author of classic "American West" novels.


----------



## Marguerite

historical fiction


----------



## gdae23

Staying down to earth here


----------



## Marguerite

another down


----------



## Malweth

Another Watership.


----------



## Leslie

More water, more ships, more historical fiction.


----------



## Geoffrey

Before NogDog has a chance to recommend it:


----------



## Geoffrey

97 books so far ....

*1.	The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks
2.	Wench
3.	The Notebook
4.	Almost Like Being In Love
5.	Lamb
6.	Mary Had a Little Lamb
7.	Frankenstein
8.	World War Z
9.	Pride and Prejudice and Zombies
10.	Pride/Prejudice
11.	Band ****
12.	Out of the Pocket
13.	The Serial Killers Club
14.	Breakfast of Champions
15.	A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court
16.	The Return of King Arthur
17.	Swordpoint
18.	Levittown
19.	Arc of Justice
20.	Sweetie's Diamond
21.	Brave Men Run
22.	The Hardy Boys - The Tower Treasure
23.	Nancy Drew - The Secret of the Old Clock
24.	Auntie Mame
25.	Wicked
26.	A Little Bit Wicked
27.	The Grapes of Wrath
28.	80 Years of the Oscars
29.	Living Like Ed
30.	The Jade Owl
31.	Wesley the Owl
32.	A Darkness More Than Night
33.	Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
34.	Storm Front
35.	Cleaving
36.	State of the Onion
37.	Sellevision
38.	The Housing Boom and Bust
39.	Bright-Sided
40.	The Merchant Prince of Arcadia
41.	The Prince and the Pauper
42.	The Science of Fingerprints
43.	Forensics Under Fire
44.	Doctored Evidence
45.	The Surgeon
46.	Charlotte's Web
47.	Northern Borders
48.	Little Women
49.	The Gift of the Magi
50.	The New Testament of Our Lord Jesus Christ
51.	Lamb
52.	Raising Llamas
53.	Doctor Doolittle
54.	Memoirs of an English Governess at the Siamese Court
55.	Anna Karenina
56.	From Russia With Love
57.	he Brothers Karamozov
58.	The Complete Fairy Tales of the Brothers Grimm
59.	The Count of Monte Cristo
60.	The Three Musketeers
61.	The True Story of the 3 Little Pigs
62.	The Bay of Pigs
63.	The Black Cauldron
64.	The Dark is Rising
65.	King of Shadows
66.	Frost Fair
67.	The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
68.	Born Free
69.	The Lion and the Mouse
70.	Evolution
71.	Voyage of the Beagle
72.	Precious Jade
73.	The Hobbit
74.	Wizard of Oz
75.	Alice in Wonderland
76.	The Mystery of Lewis Carroll
77.	Peter Pan
78.	The Stolen Child
79.	The Crying Child
80.	The Crying of Lot 49
81.	Pavement Management for Airports, Roads, and Parking Lots
82.	The Menopause Makeover
83.	How to be a Hepburn in a Hilton World
84.	The New Hilton Head Metabolism Diet
85.	The Widow's Tale
86.	The Canterbury Tales: The Miller's Tale
87.	A Tale of Two Cities
88.	The Black Tower
89.	The Gunslinger
90.	Guns of the Timberland
91.	Zane Grey, 1872-1939
92.	The Pillars of the Earth
93.	The Good Earth
94.	Watership Down
95.	Moby Dick
96.	False Colors
97.	The Color of Magic*


----------



## Margaret

A book of a different color


----------



## Neekeebee

Staying with _purple_...

N 

P.S. Thanks for making the list, Geoffrey!


----------



## Margaret

The movie version starred Toni Collete


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## Thalia the Muse

The ultimate Goody Two Shoes:


----------



## Margaret

Another dutiful daughter


----------



## telracs

Another Spinner....

_With a Tangled Skein_ Piers Anthony's Incarnations of Immortality.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Non-Kindle version needed to look up exactly what a skein is if you don't have your Kindle handy:











("some knitting or clothmaking thing" doesn't count!)


----------



## Geoffrey

A dictionary of things not included in the previous one ....


----------



## Leslie

Another type of reference book:


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## The Hooded Claw

A different joy to wash it down with


----------



## telracs

Another author named Holland


----------



## Leslie

Well, gee whiz. Author Holland is tickled pink. Thanks, Scarlet!


----------



## MichelleR

(Barely a recommendation. Read any two books in the series, and you'll get the gist. )


----------



## Marguerite

another vampire. Ok it was the whole series but I couldn't decide


----------



## MichelleR

1. Free!

2. Old school vampire tale with a female vampire who only likes female victims. You know how Dracula has all sorts of naughty subtext? This!

3. I believe Stoker was familiar with the story when he wrote Dracula. Wrote the novel, I mean -- he wasn't pen pals with a vampire. (I don't think.)

4. I seriously loved this story during my teen angsty vampire phase and had a violet named Carmilla. Now I have a dachshund named Violet, but that's irrelevant.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Also by a Joseph


----------



## Leslie

Another book about a Knight, with the dubious honor of an F review at Dear Author:


----------



## Thalia the Muse

F, you say?


----------



## Margaret

More words


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Honor of the Queen by David Weber










(above is image only, no link)

Available for FREE from Baen Books at this link:

http://www.webscription.net/p-211-the-honor-of-the-queen.aspx

Highly recommended, gets the "Claw" of approval! Wouldn't hurt to read "On Basilisk Station" first, but not required. On Basilisk Station available (also FREE) at this link:

http://www.webscription.net/p-304-on-basilisk-station.aspx


----------



## Margaret




----------



## drenee




----------



## Leslie




----------



## Margaret

Down


----------



## drenee




----------



## Margaret

more peaches


----------



## MichelleR




----------



## The Hooded Claw

"Navel" warfare!

The War for all the Oceans











Kindle version available for only $3.01. I recommend it for history buffs. Sorry to jump in again so soon, but I couldn't resist the "navel" bit.


----------



## Leslie

Another book with ships on the cover...and sailors inside.


----------



## Margaret

ditto









My husband's favorite series -not available for Kindle though

Title is _Mr. Midshipman Hornblower_ by C.S. Forester

Horatio Hornblower series


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Margaret said:


> ditto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband's favorite series -not available for Kindle though


My eyes, at least aren't good enough to read that title, and there's no clue what book it is in the link....Will we go through life forever not knowing your husband's favorite series?


----------



## MichelleR

The Hooded Claw said:


> My eyes, at least aren't good enough to read that title, and there's no clue what book it is in the link....Will we go through life forever not knowing your husband's favorite series?


Hornblower Saga by C. S. Forester


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Speaking of hornblowers ...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

MichelleR said:


> Hornblower Saga by C. S. Forester


OOOH! Embarassing that I didn't recognize it. Those are among my favorite books also. I have old paperbacks that represent the series for me! I can barely pick out "C.S. Forester" on your pic, now that I know what to look for.


----------



## Margaret

MILES to go before I sleep


----------



## MichelleR

The Hooded Claw said:


> OOOH! Embarassing that I didn't recognize it. Those are among my favorite books also. I have old paperbacks that represent the series for me! I can barely pick out "C.S. Forester" on your pic, now that I know what to look for.


Not my pic -- just a Good Samaritan.


----------



## marianneg

Frost -> permafrost










It's $146.56 on Kindle, but you save $82.44!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Takes place on top of permafrost:











The Call of the Wild, Jack London

And by my calculations, you can buy about 94 copies of this for the price of ONE copy of "Soil Biology of Permafrost Soils"! Such a deal....


----------



## gdae23

Links to either of the last two books!

The cover looks a bit hard to make out on my preview page, so here's the info:
Cold: Adventures in the World's Frozen Places by Bill Streever


----------



## Leslie

More about treks in cold places with dogs and sleds...


----------



## Maxx

Another book that takes place in the snow:



Smilla's Sense of Snow


----------



## gdae23

And to further add to the setting, one of my favorite books:



The Northern Lights, by Howard Norman

(That's them in my profile photo too!)


----------



## marianneg

Northern Lights -> Friday Night Lights


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Lights viewable on Friday or any other night....At least if you are in the North and lucky!


----------



## Neekeebee

Well-known tale starring an Aurora.

_Sleeping Beauty_

N


----------



## MichelleR

Do not read this one to your child as a bedtime story:


----------



## Leslie

Another ring:


----------



## Margaret

Written by a Ring


----------



## Geoffrey

Another legendary humorist in her day


----------



## Leslie

Another funny woman...


----------



## Geoffrey

So many books

*1.	The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks
2.	Wench
3.	The Notebook
4.	Almost Like Being In Love
5.	Lamb
6.	Mary Had a Little Lamb
7.	Frankenstein
8.	World War Z
9.	Pride and Prejudice and Zombies
10.	Pride/Prejudice
11.	Band ****
12.	Out of the Pocket
13.	The Serial Killers Club
14.	Breakfast of Champions
15.	A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court
16.	The Return of King Arthur
17.	Swordspoint
18.	Levittown
19.	Arc of Justice
20.	Sweetie's Diamond
21.	Brave Men Run
22.	The Hardy Boys - The Tower Treasure
23.	Nancy Drew - The Secret of the Old Clock
24.	Auntie Mame
25.	Wicked
26.	A Little Bit Wicked
27.	The Grapes of Wrath
28.	80 Years of the Oscars
29.	Living Like Ed
30.	he Jade Owl
31.	Wesley the Owl
32.	A Darkness More Than Night
33.	Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
34.	Storm Front
35.	Cleaving
36.	State of the Onion
37.	Sellevision
38.	The Housing Boom and Bust
39.	Bright-Sided
40.	The Merchant Prince of Arcadia
41.	The Prince and the Pauper
42.	The Science of Fingerprints
43.	Forensics Under Fire
44.	Doctored Evidence
45.	The Surgeon
46.	Charlotte's Web
47.	Northern Borders
48.	Little Women
49.	The Gift of the Magi
50.	The New Testament of Our Lord Jesus Christ*


----------



## Margaret

Another Cherry


----------



## Geoffrey

Mas Books

*51.	Lamb
52.	Raising Llamas
53.	Doctor Doolittle
54.	Memoirs of an English Governess at the Siamese Court
55.	Anna Karenina
56.	From Russia With Love
57.	The Brothers Karamozov
58.	The Complete Fairy Tales of the Brothers Grimm
59.	The Count of Monte Cristo
60.	The Three Musketeers
61.	The True Story of the 3 Little Pigs
62.	The Bay of Pigs
63.	The Black Cauldron
64.	The Dark is Rising
65.	King of Shadows
66.	Frost Fair
67.	The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
68.	Born Free
69.	The Lion and the Mouse
70.	Evolution
71.	Voyage of the Beagle
72.	Precious 
73.	The Hobbit
74.	Wizard of Oz
75.	Alice in Wonderland
76.	The Mystery of Lewis Carroll
77.	Peter Pan
78.	The Stolen Child
79.	he Crying Child
80.	The Crying of Lot 49
81.	Pavement Management for Airports, Roads, and Parking Lots
82.	The Menopause Makeover
83.	How to be a Hepburn in a Hilton World
84.	The New Hilton Head Metabolism Diet
85.	The Widow's Tale
86.	The Canterbury Tales: The Miller's Tale
87.	A Tale of Two Cities
88.	The Black Tower
89.	he Gunslinger
90.	Guns of the Timberland
91.	Zane Grey, 1872-1939
92.	The Pillars of the Earth
93.	The Good Earth
94.	Watership Down
95.	Moby Dick
96.	False Colors
97.	The Color of Magic
98.	The Color Purple
99.	Love
100.	In Her Shoes
*


----------



## Geoffrey

.. and yet more books

*101.	Goody Two Shoes
102.	Elsie Dinsmore
103.	Spinners
104.	With a Tangled Skein
105.	Mirriam-Webster's Collegiate Dictionary
106.	Urban Dictionary
107.	The Joy of Sex
108.	The Joy of Cooking
109.	The Joy of Drinking
110.	Hidden Conflict
111.	Taming Groomzilla
112.	Dead and Uneasy
113.	Sookie Stackhouse 8-copy Boxed Set
114.	Carmilla
115.	The Blue Knight
116.	Alanna
117.	Knight Moves
118.	F***
119.	Word of Honor
120.	The Honor of the Queen
121.	The White Queen
122.	The Devil in the White City
123.	The Devil Went Down to Georgia
124.	Down the Rabbit Hole
125.	Haunted Georgia
126.	James and the Giant Peach
127.	Fuzzy Navel
128.	The War for all the Oceans
129.	Ransom
130.	Mr. Midshipman Hornblower
131.	Running the Voodoo Down: The Electric Music of Miles Davis
132.	The Works of Robert Frost
133.	Permafrost Soils
134.	The Call of the Wild
135.	Cold: Adventures in the World's Frozen Places
136.	Balto and the Great Race
137.	Smilla's Sense of Snow
138.	The Northern Lights
139.	Friday Night Lights
140.	Aurora
141.	Sleeping Beauty
142.	The Sleeping Beauty Novels
143.	Lord of the Rings
144.	With this Ring
145.	You Know Me Al
146.	Molly Ivins Can't Say That, Can She?
147.	If Life is a Bowl of Cherries - What am I Doing in the Pits?
148.	Cherry Ames Student Nurse
*


----------



## Geoffrey

More Wells ....


----------



## Leslie

Another sisterhood...











The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants


----------



## NogDog

And another...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Also includes cauldron and witches


----------



## Margaret

More Scottish royalty


----------



## NogDog

A Scot -- now an American -- who likes to poke fun at royalty.


----------



## Maxx

Another Fergie:


----------



## Neekeebee

Another Sarah.

N


----------



## Marguerite

yet another Sarah


----------



## gdae23

Tall Tales


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I wanted to add, this, but don't really recommend the book to modern readers...I tried it once, though.


----------



## Margaret

"Well hello, Pilgrim."


----------



## karij123

John Wayne was born in Madison County, IA

http://www.amazon.com/Bridges-Madison-County-ebook/dp/B000FA6720/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1266101288&sr=1-1


----------



## Leslie

another "bestselling novel of all time"


----------



## Margaret

A different valley









_How Green Was my Valley_ by Richard Llewellyn


----------



## karij123




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Nonionizing Radiation Protection edited by Michael J. Suess, PhD

This was a textbook for me in graduate school. Yes, it is true, I had a college textbook authored by Dr. Suess!

(the U and the E are reversed from the Green Eggs and Ham Dr. Seuss, but I never let that bother me)


----------



## karij123

Another Michael J.


----------



## Geoffrey

Also written by a celebrity ...


----------



## gdae23

A famous hotel with many literary associations that also happens to be a few blocks from my house!

It's worth printing the full title here:
Legends of the Chelsea Hotel: Living with Artists and Outlaws in New York's Rebel Mecca


----------



## MichelleR

Before Geoffrey beat me to it, was going to do Michael J. Fox's bro-in-law:











I accept my extreme slowness though, and will pick again:











Okay, no, was just beaten by gdae. How about:











Whew!!!


----------



## Maxx

A quirky hotel:


----------



## Margaret

Another hotel book


----------



## telracs

Another Scarlett! O'Hara of course....


----------



## NogDog

_The Name of the Wind_ by Patrick Rothfuss











(impatiently waiting for book 2...)


----------



## MichelleR

(Almost went with Name of the Rose, but opted for a Kindle choice)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Other violent winds


----------



## NogDog

_Ill Wind_ (Weather Warden, Book 1) by Rachel Caine


----------



## MichelleR




----------



## Geoffrey

Also Silent but Deadly ....











_When Ninjas Attack: A Survival Guide for Defending Yourself Against the Silent Assassins_ by Samuel Kaplan


----------



## Leslie

Another survival guide:


----------



## Leslie

A five star read for me. I loved this book.


----------



## NogDog

_Riders of the Purple Sage_ by Zane Grey


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Sages: Warren Buffet, George Soros, Paul Voelcker, and the Maelstrom of Markets by Charles R. Morris











True confession time again, I haven't read this one. But in addition to sage, it even refers back to the Winds of War and Hurricane books.....


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## NogDog

Another book about the aftermath of nuclear weapon use and ocean: _On the Beach_ by Nevil Shute.


----------



## Maxx




----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Excellent science fiction book (yes, those are dolphins and humans in the water together).


----------



## Neekeebee

(Note: DTB link b/c I just like this picture better.)

N


----------



## Geoffrey

Same Stars, Different Dust


----------



## Maxx

Stargirl


----------



## Leslie




----------



## Marguerite




----------



## Leslie

I don't think this has been played...


----------



## Margaret

A fluffier diary


----------



## gdae23

Also features a girl writing in a diary:


----------



## Annalog

A girl and secrets:









The Secret Garden by Frances Hodgson Burnett


----------



## MichelleR

Another one that should not be mistaken for a bedtime story. Well, at least not one for children.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Every secret garden needs a fountain with a secret or two!

Ancient Secret of the Fountain of Youth by Peter Kelder











True confession time....I haven't read this, won't read it, and don't recommend it. Just that the connection amused me.


----------



## gdae23

INTO THE SHEE: (A Voyage to Tir-na-nOg)
by Maura Madigan Kennedy

Tír na nÓg is the Irish "Land of Eternal Youth".


----------



## Malweth

Tom Swift: Into the Abyss


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Frankie Muniz: Boy Genius

Another book I haven't read that features a precocious young man


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## MichelleR

How is this out of print? There was a movie! It's part of a famous series.


----------



## Malweth

Also no longer in print... though I can't recommend the book as I've never read it (nor does it exist).


----------



## Neekeebee

30-something

N


----------



## Leslie

Another book of stories...


----------



## Margaret

More stories ...


----------



## Leslie

More angels...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Demonic Possession and Exorcism in Early Modern France.....This may make it into the Weird Kindle Book Thread! You probably already guessed that I haven't actually read it.


----------



## Geoffrey

A completely different kind of possession


----------



## gdae23

Robert Burns: Selected Poems (Penguin Classics)

Another Scotsman


----------



## Leslie

Another "lander" in Scotland...


----------



## Neekeebee

Another first in a series.

(Note: DTB link b/c Kindle book link has no picture.)

N


----------



## Marguerite

another lighthearted mystery series


----------



## Leslie

Another book with a castle on the cover (and in the title, too: *I Capture the Castle*).


----------



## NogDog

_The Castle_ by Franz Kafka:


----------



## Geoffrey

Another Author who's name is also an adjective:


----------



## Aravis60

My favorite book in 1984:


----------



## Thalia the Muse

More critters we will "But No" ing if we aren't careful.


----------



## Marguerite

By Lisa See


----------



## Leslie

Foot binding was a major part of the story in *Snow Flower and the Secret Fan*.


----------



## Neekeebee

Didn't read that one, but did read this one:  
_The Three-Inch Golden Lotus_, not Kindle-ized.

N


----------



## Margaret

Contains a visit to the island of the lotus eaters


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Thank you for Arguing: What Aristotle, Lincoln, and Homer Simpson can Teach us About the art of Persuasion











A different Homer involved. I did read this, and do recommend it for those who want to be more persuasive. It is literally a book about rhetoric (which can be constructive and not just superficial).


----------



## Marguerite

The original method of arguing


----------



## gdae23




----------



## Margaret

Also written by a Charlotte








I have to admit - the only part of this I have read is _Jane Eyre_


----------



## Leslie

Another Bronte, and another Halcyon Classic.


----------



## Jeff




----------



## Maxx

Agnes Grey by Anne Bronte:


----------



## Geoffrey

Grey by Jon Armstrong



BTW, this is a very strange book and it's free - there's a download link at the bottom of the page....


----------



## Leslie

And another Grey!


----------



## Margaret

A fictionalized account of the life of Lady Jane Grey


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Basis for the film "The Innocents."


----------



## Geoffrey

Basis for the films 'Dangerous Liaisons', 'Valmont' and 'Cruel Intentions'


----------



## Thalia the Muse

More debauchery and puffy shirts.


----------



## Malweth

How can Harry Potter not come up again? This time:


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Official Prisoner Companion by Matthew White











A different prisoner. I'm a big fan of this short British television series (the one from the 1960s, not the abominable remake recently shown on AMC). I actually didn't know about this book being on Kindle till I did a speculative Kindle search. May have to buy it, though I had it already in DTB. In any case, I think it useful for fans of the series.


----------



## Leslie

Another companion for an iconic TV show from the 1960s.


----------



## karij123

A faithful companion


----------



## marianneg

Another book about a dog:


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I haven't actually read this one, but how can I resist?











Sure to be a Weird Kindle Book soon...


----------



## Neekeebee

From nuns to monks: 







Hilarious read, too.

N


----------



## Leslie

Another student stretching boundaries of acceptance....











*The Unlikely Disciple: A Sinner's Semester at America's Holiest University*


----------



## Seamonkey

Leslie.. I couldn't read that book title but from the description I would have used that exact book..

and.. extremism in religion here too...


----------



## Marguerite

Another book with Heaven in the title


----------



## Malweth

He talks about meet meat.


----------



## Margaret

From good eats to good grammar


----------



## Leslie

More grammar:


----------



## MichelleR




----------



## Maxx

Another one by E.B. White:











Whoops! Ok, yet another one by E.B. White:


----------



## Leslie

Hey guys! I placed Charlotte's Web ages ago and now it's been posted twice! LOL. How about two difference choices and I will repost the list of books that have been played, to refresh everyone's memory.

L


----------



## Leslie

1.  The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks
2.  Wench
3.  The Notebook
4.  Almost Like Being In Love
5.  Lamb
6.  Mary Had a Little Lamb
7.  Frankenstein
8.  World War Z
9.  Pride and Prejudice and Zombies
10.  Pride/Prejudice
11.  Band ****
12.  Out of the Pocket
13.  The Serial Killers Club
14.  Breakfast of Champions
15.  A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court
16.  The Return of King Arthur
17.  Swordspoint
18.  Levittown
19.  Arc of Justice
20.  Sweetie's Diamond
21.  Brave Men Run
22.  The Hardy Boys - The Tower Treasure
23.  Nancy Drew - The Secret of the Old Clock
24.  Auntie Mame
25.  Wicked
26.  A Little Bit Wicked
27.  The Grapes of Wrath
28.  80 Years of the Oscars
29.  Living Like Ed
30.  he Jade Owl
31.  Wesley the Owl
32.  A Darkness More Than Night
33.  Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
34.  Storm Front
35.  Cleaving
36.  State of the Onion
37.  Sellevision
38.  The Housing Boom and Bust
39.  Bright-Sided
40.  The Merchant Prince of Arcadia
41.  The Prince and the Pauper
42.  The Science of Fingerprints
43.  Forensics Under Fire
44.  Doctored Evidence
45.  The Surgeon
46.  Charlotte's Web
47.  Northern Borders
48.  Little Women
49.  The Gift of the Magi
50.  The New Testament of Our Lord Jesus Christ


----------



## Leslie

51.  Lamb
52.  Raising Llamas
53.  Doctor Doolittle
54.  Memoirs of an English Governess at the Siamese Court
55.  Anna Karenina
56.  From Russia With Love
57.  The Brothers Karamozov
58.  The Complete Fairy Tales of the Brothers Grimm
59.  The Count of Monte Cristo
60.  The Three Musketeers
61.  The True Story of the 3 Little Pigs
62.  The Bay of Pigs
63.  The Black Cauldron
64.  The Dark is Rising
65.  King of Shadows
66.  Frost Fair
67.  The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
68.  Born Free
69.  The Lion and the Mouse
70.  Evolution
71.  Voyage of the Beagle
72.  Precious 
73.  The Hobbit
74.  Wizard of Oz
75.  Alice in Wonderland
76.  The Mystery of Lewis Carroll
77.  Peter Pan
78.  The Stolen Child
79.  he Crying Child
80.  The Crying of Lot 49
81.  Pavement Management for Airports, Roads, and Parking Lots
82.  The Menopause Makeover
83.  How to be a Hepburn in a Hilton World
84.  The New Hilton Head Metabolism Diet
85.  The Widow’s Tale
86.  The Canterbury Tales: The Miller’s Tale
87.  A Tale of Two Cities
88.  The Black Tower
89.  he Gunslinger
90.  Guns of the Timberland
91.  Zane Grey, 1872-1939
92.  The Pillars of the Earth
93.  The Good Earth
94.  Watership Down
95.  Moby Dick
96.  False Colors
97.  The Color of Magic
98.  The Color Purple
99.  Love
100.  In Her Shoes


----------



## Leslie

101.   Goody Two Shoes
102.   Elsie Dinsmore
103.   Spinners
104.   With a Tangled Skein
105.   Mirriam-Webster’s Collegiate Dictionary
106.   Urban Dictionary
107.   The Joy of Sex
108.   The Joy of Cooking
109.   The Joy of Drinking
110.   Hidden Conflict
111.   Taming Groomzilla
112.   Dead and Uneasy
113.   Sookie Stackhouse 8-copy Boxed Set
114.   Carmilla
115.   The Blue Knight
116.   Alanna
117.   Knight Moves
118.   F***
119.   Word of Honor
120.   The Honor of the Queen
121.   The White Queen
122.   The Devil in the White City
123.   The Devil Went Down to Georgia
124.   Down the Rabbit Hole
125.   Haunted Georgia
126.   James and the Giant Peach
127.   Fuzzy Navel
128.   The War for all the Oceans
129.   Ransom
130.   Mr. Midshipman Hornblower
131.   Running the Voodoo Down: The Electric Music of Miles Davis
132.   The Works of Robert Frost
133.   Permafrost Soils
134.   The Call of the Wild
135.   Cold: Adventures in the World's Frozen Places
136.   Balto and the Great Race
137.   Smilla's Sense of Snow
138.   The Northern Lights
139.   Friday Night Lights
140.   Aurora
141.   Sleeping Beauty
142.   The Sleeping Beauty Novels
143.   Lord of the Rings
144.   With this Ring
145.   You Know Me Al
146.   Molly Ivins Can’t Say That, Can She?
147.   If Life is a Bowl of Cherries – What am I Doing in the Pits?
148.   Cherry Ames Student Nurse
149.  Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood
150.  The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants


----------



## Leslie

151.  Wyrd Sisters
152.  Macbeth
153.  Mary Queen of Scots
154.  Paul Bunyan
155.  The Pilgrim's Progress
156.  John Wayne, The Man Behind the Myth
157.  The Bridges of Madison County
158.  The Valley of the Dolls
159.  How Green Was My Valley
160.  Green Eggs and Ham
161.  Nonionizing Radiation Protection
162.  Always Looking Up
163.  Are You There, Vodka? It's Me, Chelsea
164.  Legends of the Chelsea Hotel
165.  The Shining
166.  Hotel New Hampshire
167.  Suite Scarlett
168.  Gone With the Wind
169.  The Name of the Wind
170.  The Winds of War
171.  Hurricane Watch
172.  Ill Wind
173.  Sweet Farts
174.  When Ninjas Attack
175.  When All Hell Breaks Loose
176.  Low Level Hell
177.  To Hell You Ride
178.  Riders of the Purple Sage
179.  The Sages:  Warren Buffet, George Soros, Paul Voelcker, and the Maelstrom of Markets
180.  Maelstrom
181.  On the Beach
182.  Beach Music
183.  The Prince of Tides
184.  Startide Rising
185.  Stardust
186.  The Stars, Like Dust
187.  Stargirl
188.  Girl, Interrupted
189.  An Interrupted Life
190.  Diary of a Young Girl
191.  The Princess Diaries
192.  Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
193.  The Secret Garden
194.  My Secret Garden
195.  Ancient Secret of the Fountain of Youth
196.  Into the Shee
197.  Tom Swift: Into the Abyss
198.  Frankie Muniz:  Boy Genius
199.  50 Green Projects for the Evil Genius
200.  Hannibal


----------



## Leslie

201.  Thirty Days in the Samarkand Desert with the Duchess of Kent
202.  The $30,000 Bequest and Other Stories
203.  Speak Its Name: A Trilogy
204.  Angels and Demons
205.  Demonic Possession and Exorcism in Early Modern France
206.  Possessed by the Highlander
207.  Robert Burns: Selected Poems
208.  Outlander
209.  This Pen for Hire
210.  The Diva Runs Out of Thyme
211.  Sage: Tales from a Magical Kingdom
212.  I Capture the Castle
213.  The Castle
214.  1984
215.  But No Elephants
216.  Last Chance to See
217.  Snow Flower and the Secret Fan
218.  Every Step A Lotus: Shoes for Bound Feet
219.  The Three-Inch Golden Lotus
220.  The Iliad and the Odyssey
221.  Thank you for Arguing:  What Aristotle, Lincoln, and Homer Simpson can Teach us About the art of Persuasion
222.  Conversations of Socrates
223.  It's All Greek to Me
224.  The Charlotte Bronte Collection
225.  Wuthering Heights
226.  The Story of Heathcliff's Journey Back to Wuthering Heights
227.  Agnes Grey
228.  Grey
229.  Grey's Awakening
230.  Innocent Traitor
231.  The Turn of the Screw
232.  Les Liaisons Dangereuses
233.  Errol Flynn: My Wicked, Wicked Ways
234.  Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkhaban
235.  The Official Prisoner Companion
236.  The Twilight Zone Companion
237.  Marley and Me
238.  Cujo
239.  Rabid Nun Infects Entire Convent
240.  American Shaolin
241.  The Unlikely Disciple: A Sinner's Semester at America's Holiest University
242.  Under the Banner of Heaven
243.  The Five People You Meet in Heaven
244.  I'm Just Here for the Food
245.  Eats Shoots and Leaves
246.  The Elements of Style
247.  Stuart Little


----------



## Geoffrey

Another talented mouse ....

The Mouse and the Motorcycle by Beverly Cleary


----------



## MichelleR

Sorry, Leslie, but Wilbur was Some Pig!


----------



## Leslie

MichelleR said:


> Sorry, Leslie, but Wilbur was Some Pig!


He sure was. I remember crying and crying the first time I finished reading Charlotte's Web...I can picture it like it was yesterday, as a matter of fact.

L


----------



## Geoffrey

Leslie said:


> He sure was. I remember crying and crying the first time I finished reading Charlotte's Web...I can picture it like it was yesterday, as a matter of fact.
> 
> L


heh .... Me too ... back when I was going through my tear-jerker period. Something for Joey, Ice Castles, Flowers for Algernon ....


----------



## Seamonkey

And from the Mouse and Motorcycle.. we morph to Zen and Motorcycles


----------



## Neekeebee

More motorcycles: 







Eye-opening read; thanks to Jason911 for recommending it!
_*
Under and Alone: The True Story of the Undercover Agent Who Infiltrated America's Most Violent Outlaw Motorcycle Gang*_

N


----------



## Thalia the Muse

This may be TOO close a connection:


----------



## Maxx

More angels anyone?

The Third Angel by Alice Hoffman


----------



## Thalia the Muse

From the heavenly to the earthbound:


----------



## Marguerite

more men

*Twelve Angry Men*

<request from Leslie: if the title isn't readable on the book, can you post it in the message? It makes it easier for the person who compiles the list of books played, as I did this morning. Thanks!>


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Men, men, menity men -- more men than you can shake a stick at:


----------



## Margaret

More men, but smaller


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Just for the ladies, I had to insert the above about men. Okay, back to topic....


----------



## Geoffrey

I think we just ran out of men ....


----------



## The Hooded Claw

NOW IT CAN BE TOLD: The story of the Manhattan Project, by General Leslie Groves

From that wonderful General who brought us Fat Man and Little Boy. Which might cause "the last man". I've read this and recommend it if the topic interests you.


----------



## Malweth

Feynman's Lectures on Physics
I wish these volumes were on Kindle!


----------



## Neekeebee

From physicist to astrophysicist: 

(DTB link b/c this cover shows the astrophysicist)

N


----------



## gdae23

The man who discovered Pluto.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The man who discovered Pluto (gobbling a malt in a Hollywood Drugstore)


----------



## Maxx

A Mystery at Walt Disney World


----------



## MichelleR

Ever notice how M/M gets all the love around these parts? (Er, that's what she said?)











(It's Raining Men was co-written by Paul Shaffer.)


----------



## Geoffrey

I couldn't resist ....


----------



## Margaret

Another book with a sheriff


----------



## Thalia the Muse

From robins to sparrows:


----------



## Marguerite

another bird


----------



## Geoffrey

A more contentious Southern flag.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Pursuit: The Chase, Capture, Persecution, and Surprising Release of Confederate President Jefferson Davis











An embattled confederate is captured and released


----------



## Neekeebee

Another pursuit: 









N


----------



## Marguerite

yet another


----------



## Leslie

Suzanne Brockman is a friend on Facebook, but I've actually never read one of her books. LOL.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Twilight and Philosophy: Vampires, Vegetarians, and the Pursuit of Immortality











If you're (un)dead, does that mean it is a "cold" pursuit? A book about the philosophy behind the "Twilight" series. Once again I must admit I haven't read this. But it is sure to be on the next Weird Kindle Book List!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

(thanks for the edit, claw, I was wondering how it related to the previous book. . . .)


----------



## Geoffrey

.... just running with a theme










Twilite: the Parody


----------



## Leslie

National Lampoon, a parody of the Harvard Lampoon.


----------



## Neekeebee

Yet another futile pursuit: 







(But a fun read!)

*A Year Without "Made in China": One Family's True Life Adventure in the Global Economy* by Sara Bongiorni

N


----------



## Marguerite

I haven't read it but it's another "made"


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Comic mystery is old maid with a schtick. Actually, I haven't read it myself!


----------



## Leslie

I had a puzzle published in the New York Times on a Monday (the easiest day of the week) but alas, it is not in this book.


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## gdae23

Half Magic by EDWARD Eager.

A favorite childhood book of mine.


----------



## Leslie

I wonder if author Edward Eager is included in this book? *The Eager Name in History*


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Leslie said:


> I wonder if author Edward Eager is included in this book? *The Eager Name in History*


If Edward isn't there, it's probably because.....


----------



## Margaret

Another name withheld


----------



## Maxx




----------



## Neekeebee

More Kings:  (and one of my favorite books)

*A Clash of Kings* by George R. R. Martin (DTB link b/c I like this older cover way better than the new one.)

N


----------



## Leslie

I saw this and thought, "Michael Hicks? Is that our Michael?" I don't think it is, though.











The Kindle edition of this book costs $42.26, but that's a bargain, given that the hardcover is $116.95!


----------



## Maxx

One that *is by our Michael Hicks:








*


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Granny's Beverly Hillbillies Cookbook

More hicks. For a slightly more urbane approach, Aunt Bee's Mayberry Cookbook is also available on Kindle!

I have the feeling the "In Her Name" book has been used here before.


----------



## Geoffrey

I didn't see it in the list.  I did see 'In Her Shoes' ...  ... but here's an update since it's been some pages since the last list.


1.	The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks
2.	Wench
3.	The Notebook
4.	Almost Like Being In Love
5.	Lamb
6.	Mary Had a Little Lamb
7.	Frankenstein
8.	World War Z
9.	Pride and Prejudice and Zombies
10.	Pride/Prejudice
11.	Band ****
12.	Out of the Pocket
13.	The Serial Killers Club
14.	Breakfast of Champions
15.	A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court
16.	The Return of King Arthur
17.	Swordpoint
18.	Levittown
19.	Arc of Justice
20.	Sweetie's Diamond
21.	Brave Men Run
22.	The Hardy Boys - The Tower Treasure
23.	Nancy Drew - The Secret of the Old Clock
24.	Auntie Mame
25.	Wicked
26.	A Little Bit Wicked
27.	The Grapes of Wrath
28.	80 Years of the Oscars
29.	Living Like Ed
30.	he Jade Owl
31.	Wesley the Owl
32.	A Darkness More Than Night
33.	Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
34.	Storm Front
35.	Cleaving
36.	State of the Onion
37.	Sellevision
38.	The Housing Boom and Bust
39.	Bright-Sided
40.	The Merchant Prince of Arcadia
41.	The Prince and the Pauper
42.	The Science of Fingerprints
43.	Forensics Under Fire
44.	Doctored Evidence
45.	The Surgeon
46.	Charlotte's Web
47.	Northern Borders
48.	Little Women
49.	The Gift of the Magi
50.	The New Testament of Our Lord Jesus Christ


----------



## Geoffrey

51.	Lamb
52.	Raising Llamas
53.	Doctor Doolittle
54.	Memoirs of an English Governess at the Siamese Court
55.	Anna Karenina
56.	From Russia With Love
57.	The Brothers Karamozov
58.	The Complete Fairy Tales of the Brothers Grimm
59.	The Count of Monte Cristo
60.	The Three Musketeers
61.	The True Story of the 3 Little Pigs
62.	The Bay of Pigs
63.	The Black Cauldron
64.	The Dark is Rising
65.	King of Shadows
66.	Frost Fair
67.	The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
68.	Born Free
69.	The Lion and the Mouse
70.	Evolution
71.	Voyage of the Beagle
72.	Precious 
73.	The Hobbit
74.	Wizard of Oz
75.	Alice in Wonderland
76.	The Mystery of Lewis Carroll
77.	Peter Pan
78.	The Stolen Child
79.	he Crying Child
80.	The Crying of Lot 49
81.	Pavement Management for Airports, Roads, and Parking Lots
82.	The Menopause Makeover
83.	How to be a Hepburn in a Hilton World
84.	The New Hilton Head Metabolism Diet
85.	The Widow’s Tale
86.	The Canterbury Tales: The Miller’s Tale
87.	A Tale of Two Cities
88.	The Black Tower
89.	he Gunslinger
90.	Guns of the Timberland
91.	Zane Grey, 1872-1939
92.	The Pillars of the Earth
93.	The Good Earth
94.	Watership Down
95.	Moby Dick
96.	False Colors
97.	The Color of Magic
98.	The Color Purple
99.	Love
100.	In Her Shoes


----------



## Geoffrey

101.	Goody Two Shoes
102.	Elsie Dinsmore
103.	Spinners
104.	With a Tangled Skein
105.	Mirriam-Webster’s Collegiate Dictionary
106.	Urban Dictionary
107.	The Joy of Sex
108.	The Joy of Cooking
109.	The Joy of Drinking
110.	Hidden Conflict
111.	Taming Groomzilla
112.	Dead and Uneasy
113.	Sookie Stackhouse 8-copy Boxed Set
114.	Carmilla
115.	The Blue Knight
116.	Alanna
117.	Knight Moves
118.	F***
119.	Word of Honor
120.	The Honor of the Queen
121.	The White Queen
122.	The Devil in the White City
123.	The Devil Went Down to Georgia
124.	Down the Rabbit Hole
125.	Haunted Georgia
126.	James and the Giant Peach
127.	Fuzzy Navel
128.	The War for all the Oceans
129.	Ransom
130.	Mr. Midshipman Hornblower
131.	Running the Voodoo Down: The Electric Music of Miles Davis
132.	The Works of Robert Frost
133.	Permafrost Soils
134.	The Call of the Wild
135.	Cold: Adventures in the World's Frozen Places
136.	Balto and the Great Race
137.	Smilla's Sense of Snow	
138.	The Northern Lights
139.	Friday Night Lights
140.	Aurora
141.	Sleeping Beauty
142.	The Sleeping Beauty Novels
143.	Lord of the Rings
144.	With this Ring
145.	You Know Me Al
146.	Molly Ivins Can’t Say That, Can She?
147.	If Life is a Bowl of Cherries – What am I Doing in the Pits?
148.	Student Nurse
149.	Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood
150.	The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants


----------



## Geoffrey

151.	Wyrd Sisters
152.	Macbeth
153.	Mary Queen of Scots
154.	Paul Bunyan
155.	The Pilgrim's Progress
156.	John Wayne, The Man Behind the Myth
157.	The Bridges of Madison County
158.	The Valley of the Dolls
159.	How Green Was My Valley
160.	Green Eggs and Ham
161.	Nonionizing Radiation Protection
162.	Always Looking Up
163.	Are You There, Vodka? It's Me, Chelsea
164.	Legends of the Chelsea Hotel
165.	The Shining
166.	New Hampshire
167.	Suite Scarlett
168.	Gone With the Wind
169.	The Name of the Wind
170.	The Winds of War
171.	Hurricane Watch
172.	Ill Wind
173.	Sweet Farts
174.	When Ninjas Attack
175.	When All Hell Breaks Loose
176.	Low Level Hell
177.	To Hell You Ride
178.	Riders of the Purple Sage
179.	The Sages:  Warren Buffet, George Soros, Paul Voelcker, and the Maelstrom of Markets
180.	Maelstrom
181.	On the Beach
182.	Beach Music
183.	The Prince of Tides
184.	Startide Rising
185.	Stardust
186.	The Stars, Like Dust
187.	Stargirl
188.	Girl, Interrupted
189.	An Interrupted Life
190.	Diary of a Young Girl
191.	The Princess Diaries
192.	Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
193.	The Secret Garden
194.	My Secret Garden
195.	Ancient Secret of the Fountain of Youth
196.	Into the Shee
197.	Tom Swift: Into the Abyss
198.	Frankie Muniz:  Boy Genius
199.	50 Green Projects for the Evil Genius
200.	Hannibal


----------



## Geoffrey

201.	Thirty Days in the Samarkand Desert with the Duchess of Kent
202.	The $30,000 Bequest and Other Stories
203.	Speak Its Name: A Trilogy
204.	Angels and Demons
205.	Demonic Possession and Exorcism in Early Modern France
206.	Possessed by the Highlander
207.	Robert Burns: Selected Poems
208.	Outlander
209.	This Pen for Hire
210.	The Diva Runs Out of Thyme
211.	Sage: Tales from a Magical Kingdom
212.	I Capture the Castle
213.	The Castle
214.	1984
215.	But No Elephants
216.	Last Chance to See
217.	Snow Flower and the Secret Fan
218.	Every Step A Lotus: Shoes for Bound Feet
219.	The Three-Inch Golden Lotus
220.	The Iliad and the Odyssey
221.	Thank you for Arguing:  What Aristotle, Lincoln, and Homer Simpson can Teach us About the art of Persuasion
222.	Conversations of Socrates
223.	It's All Greek to Me
224.	The Charlotte Bronte Collection
225.	Wuthering Heights
226.	The Story of Heathcliff's Journey Back to Wuthering Heights
227.	Agnes Grey
228.	Grey
229.	Grey's Awakening
230.	Innocent Traitor
231.	The Turn of the Screw
232.	Les Liaisons Dangereuses
233.	Errol Flynn: My Wicked, Wicked Ways
234.	Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkhaban
235.	The Official Prisoner Companion
236.	The Twilight Zone Companion
237.	Marley and Me
238.	Cujo
239.	Rabid Nun Infects Entire Convent
240.	American Shaolin
241.	The Unlikely Disciple: A Sinner's Semester at America's Holiest University
242.	Under the Banner of Heaven
243.	The Five People You Meet in Heaven
244.	I'm Just Here for the Food
245.	Eats Shoots and Leaves
246.	The Elements of Style
247.	Stuart Little
248.	The Mouse and the Motorcycle
249.	Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance
250.	Under and Alone: The True Story of the Undercover Agent Who Infiltrated America's Most Violent Outlaw Motorcycle Gang


----------



## Geoffrey

251.	Hell’s Angels
252.	The Third Angel
253.	The Third Man
254.	Afoot in a Field of Men
255.	Little Men
256.	The Last Man
257.	NOW IT CAN BE TOLD:  The story of the Manhattan Project
258.	Feynman's Lectures on Physics
259.	The Pluto Files
260.	Clyde Tombaugh and the Search for Planet X (On My Own Biographies)
261.	Walt Disney
262.	The Mystery at Walt Disney World
263.	Once Upon a ****
264.	The Sheriff of **** Hole
265.	The Merry Adventures of Robin Hood
266.	The Sparrow
267.	A Redbird Christmas
268.	The Confederate Battle Flag
269.	Pursuit: The Chase, Capture, Persecution, and Surprising Release of Confederate President Jefferson Davis
270.	The Pursuit of Honor
271.	The Pursuit of Happyness
272.	Hot Pursuit
273.	Twilight and Philosophy: Vampires, Vegetarians, and the Pursuit of Immortality
274.	Twilite: the Parody
275.	A Futile and Stupid Gesture
276.	A Year Without "Made in China": One Family's True Life Adventure in the Global Economy
277.	Made to Stick
278.	Old Maid’s Puzzle
279.	The New York Times Monday Through Friday Easy to Tough Crossword Puzzles
280.	New York
281.	Half Magic
282.	The Eager Name In History
283.	Name Withheld
284.	A Child Called ‘It’
285.	It
286.	A Clash of Kings
287.	Warwick the Kingmaker
288.	In Her Name
289.	Granny's Beverly Hillbillies Cookbook


----------



## Geoffrey

Still as country .... just a much different one


----------



## Marguerite

The Cook's Illustrated How-to-Cook Library: An illustrated step-by-step guide to Foolproof Cooking (Kindle Edition)
by The Editors of Cooks Illustrated (Editor)
4.4 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (31 customer reviews)

Sorry about this post.  It won't come up on link maker


----------



## Maxx

The Illustrated Man


----------



## Marguerite

Another illustrated but a woman on the front


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Illustrated deducing man on the front (and inside, too!).


----------



## Jeff

This is listed as a book. Honestly.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

What'll you bet that's the first time in the history of the world that Sherlock Holmes was paired up with the sports illustrated swimsuit issue!


----------



## Jeff

The Hooded Claw said:


> What'll you bet that's the first time in the history of the world that Sherlock Holmes was paired up with the sports illustrated swimsuit issue!


Ah yes, but you chose the _Illustrated_ Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Leslie

Another book where the guilty reader says, "I read it for the articles and jokes, seriously! I never look at the pictures..."


----------



## Aravis60

Different kind of bunnies:


----------



## Neekeebee

The first vampire novel I ever read.

*Bunnicula: A Rabbit Tale of Mystery* by Deborah Howe and James Howe

N


----------



## gdae23

Rabbit Angstrom : The Four Novels : Rabbit, Run, Rabbit Redux, Rabbit Is Rich, Rabbit at Rest (Everyman's Library)
Author: John Updike

Those rabbits just keep multiplying!


----------



## Marguerite

Rabbit and hares


----------



## Jeff

The Mahatma and the Hare


----------



## gdae23

Riders on the Storm: My Life with Jim Morrison and the Doors by John Densmore


----------



## Malweth

The latest book... so no, I haven't read it yet!


----------



## Leslie

The first, and only, Tom Clancy book I have ever read. This is the copy we have, published by the Naval Institute. Ours is signed, too (this picture isn't ours). First edition, 4th printing.


----------



## Maxx

The October Horse by Colleen McCullough


----------



## Margaret

Authored by another McCullough


----------



## Neekeebee

The only McCullough books I've ever read. 







David McCullough, that is.

N


----------



## Neekeebee

Hello, Geoffrey and Leslie and the nice people who take the time to post lists of our titles here: (Thanks, by the way)

I think we dropped a few titles between *Mary Queen of Scots* at 153 and *Paul Bunyan*.

They are: 
*American on Purpose
Dieting with the Duchess
Going Rogue
Sarah, Plain and Tall *

Don't ask me how I even noticed. 

N


----------



## Marguerite

From president to first lady


----------



## Leslie

Neekeebee said:


> Hello, Geoffrey and Leslie and the nice people who take the time to post lists of our titles here: (Thanks, by the way)
> 
> I think we dropped a few titles between *Mary Queen of Scots* at 153 and *Paul Bunyan*.
> 
> They are:
> *American on Purpose
> Dieting with the Duchess
> Going Rogue
> Sarah, Plain and Tall *
> 
> Don't ask me how I even noticed.
> 
> N


Thanks for this. I think what I am going to do is start a new thread with just the books that have been posted. Each post will contain 50 books and we'll update it with every 50 books that are posted.

I'll try to get to this tonight or tomorrow morning...

L


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Mary Todd Lincoln

One of our less stable first ladies.


----------



## gdae23

LINCOLN LOGS Building Manual: Graphic Instructions for 37 World-Famous Designs
Dylan Dawson (Author)


----------



## Margaret

More building with classic toys
I have not read this one and most likely never will. My son might like it though.


----------



## Andra

from one of my brother's favorite toys growing up to one of his favorite books:
Good Night, Orange Monster


----------



## Leslie

Good Night, Orange Monster makes me think of Goodnight Moon...


----------



## Dana

From Goodnight Moon to a special ed teacher teaching kids about the moon.........


----------



## Geoffrey

Another tale of men and the moon


----------



## Dana

from make believe to real life wolves.......


----------



## Neekeebee

Another memoir about life under Communism: 








*
Wild Swans: Three Daughters of China* by Jung Chang

N


----------



## Neekeebee

Leslie said:


> Thanks for this. I think what I am going to do is start a new thread with just the books that have been posted. Each post will contain 50 books and we'll update it with every 50 books that are posted.
> 
> I'll try to get to this tonight or tomorrow morning...
> 
> L


Thanks, Leslie!

N


----------



## gdae23

Swann's Way: In Search of Lost Time
Marcel Proust


----------



## Marguerite

Lost time to time travel


----------



## Geoffrey

Ooops ...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Technicolor Time Machine, by Harry Harrison

Image only, this great read doesn't seem to be in print these days.


----------



## Marguerite

both technicolor


----------



## Leslie

Another Joseph...


----------



## Margaret

Another book by Joseph Wambaugh


----------



## Neekeebee

Oh, boy:  Alas, not available for Kindle.

N


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Boy Who was Raised as a Dog by Bruce Perry

A boy's life is a dog's life. (Actually I haven't read this one)


----------



## Neekeebee

In that case: 

_*A Dog's Life*_ by Peter Mayle (also not Kindle-ized)

(Sorry to post again so soon...I couldn't resist! Will give others a chance now....)

N


----------



## Dana

other "watchers"


----------



## Leslie

In Defense of Food: The Myth of Nutrition and the Pleasures of Eating


----------



## Dana

another kind of "defense"

The Complete Idiot's Guide to Verbal Self Defense


----------



## Geoffrey

And when talking fails ....


----------



## Dana

Magical communication techniques for dealing with the kiddos........

1-2-3 Magic: Effective Discipline for Children 2-12 (123 Magic)


----------



## Neekeebee

This one's _about_ a Phelan....Skeeter Phelan: 







Excellent book, too. 

N


----------



## angelad

Geoffrey said:


> And when talking fails ....


Intriguing cover.


----------



## Leslie

I created a list of books played in a separate thread. It is up to date through The Help. I'll add news books played on a regular basis. Please check there if you are wondering if a book has been played or not. Hopefully this will make it easier for everyone to keep track.

L


----------



## Margaret

Thank you, Leslie. That will be helpful.


----------



## Margaret

Another woman serves as a mother figure for someone else's child (_The Help_ was a much better book though.)


----------



## Leslie

Margaret said:


> Thank you, Leslie. That will be helpful.


The list is in the order that the books were posted, so not alphabetical or sorted in anyway, but hopefully people can scroll through quickly to see the names.

L


----------



## Leslie

One of my favorite nanny books. I still have my mother's original copy from the 1930s.


----------



## Gayle




----------



## Gayle

Another nanny in Hollywood.


----------



## Neekeebee

"Hollywood" 









N 

P.S. Thanks for the list, Leslie!


----------



## gdae23

The Dream: Martin Luther King, Jr., and the Speech that Inspired a Nation


----------



## Aravis60

Dreams play a major role in this book


----------



## Maxx




----------



## Leslie




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Margaret

More water


----------



## Dana

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20607.0.html (Books Already Played Thread)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51VA%2Bom02HL._SL500_AA246_PIkin2,BottomRight,-14,34_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg











A story about the "greatest elephant that ever lived."


----------



## Leslie

I love me some cowboy...but with an elephant? LOL.


----------



## Margaret

Leslie said:


> I love me some cowboy...but with an elephant? LOL.


Very interesting title! Here is another unlikely pair.


----------



## gdae23

Cat's Eye by Margaret Atwood


----------



## Neekeebee

*The Bluest Eye* by Toni Morrison (A DTB link b/c I like this cover better.)

N


----------



## Leslie




----------



## Geoffrey

Violet Eyes


----------



## gdae23




----------



## Margaret

Also features yarn


----------



## Leslie

More yarn. I am reluctant to post this since I didn't really enjoy the book, but it does fit in with the theme.


----------



## Neekeebee

Also about a widow adjusting to her new life in a new town: 









_*The Year of Pleasures*_ by Elizabeth Berg

N


----------



## Aravis60




----------



## Leslie

On Rue Tatin: Living and Cooking in a French Town


----------



## hudsonam

About a vampire hunter and a French vampire, Jean Claude:


----------



## Margaret

More guilt!


----------



## Geoffrey

No More Guilt!


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## Leslie

The connection? The J.D. Robb books feature Lt. Eve Dallas...

L


----------



## Malweth




----------



## Dana

another road... to happiness:

Awakening Joy: 10 Steps That Will Put You on the Road to Real Happiness


----------



## Leslie

More joy...


----------



## Margaret

The first title in the Women's Murder Club series


----------



## gdae23

Inspired by the cover photo of the last book!


----------



## Neekeebee

More cards: 









*Cards on the Table* by Agatha Christie

N


----------



## Leslie

I received this for Christmas. The author is a very dear family friend who has been working on this book for 25 years. She finally managed to finish and get it published. She is 89 years old.

*BRIDGE TABLE or What's Trump Anyway? An Affectionate Look Back at Sociable Bridge & Ladies Lunch*


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Bridge again. An excellent nonfiction book if you are into military history (made into what may be the last of the "classic" war movies)

I actually like this cover, probably because it is on the front of my old paperback copy:


----------



## gdae23

Mel Bay Presents - Ryan's Mammoth Collection, 1050 Reels and Jigs (Hornpipes, Clogs, Walk-arounds, Essences, Strathspeys, Highland Flings and Contra Dances, with Figures) 
~ Patrick Sky (Author)

I have this one, and it's a very nice collection of Irish and Scottish tunes.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Bagpipe Sheet Music Song Book with Finger Positions, by Michael Hamilton

Other Scottish music (Sorry to jump in so soon, but couldn't resist this one).


----------



## Geoffrey

Another kind of man in a skirt


----------



## Leslie

More drag...


----------



## Leslie

*Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil*...drag queens and death and a murder...


----------



## Neekeebee

More Gardens: 









*Garden Spells* by Sarah Addison Allen

N


----------



## Geoffrey

More Chicks in Gardens


----------



## Malweth

The Secret Garden


----------



## Malweth

I would have had it in there in time if I didn't have to fix the image


----------



## Leslie

Geoffrey and Malweth...great minds, as they say...

L


----------



## Margaret

Same author, different subject


----------



## Marguerite

William Golding's Lord of the Flies (Bloom's Modern Critical Interpretations)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

From "Lord of the Flies" to "The Fly in the Ointment"

The Fly in the Ointment: Seventy Fascinating Commentaries on the Science of Everyday Life


----------



## Margaret

Seventy commentaries to seventy years


----------



## Marguerite

Judith to Judith


----------



## gdae23

I've had this one around since junior high school. A wonderful collection of songs. No Kindle version though.


----------



## Leslie

Judy Collins a little older and unfortunately, a little sadder...

Sanity and Grace: A Journey of Suicide, Survival and Strength


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Insanity without grace:











World Wrestling Insanity Presents: Shoot First . . . Ask Questions Later

(truth-in-advertising--I haven't read this, won't read it, and don't recommend it!)


----------



## Margaret

More insane fighting








This one is not available for Kindle, but it is the good Dr's birthday, so I bent the rules a little.


----------



## Malweth

Happy Birthday Dr. Seuss


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Maxx

11 Birthdays


----------



## Margaret

A book with balloons on the cover to one with balloons in the title


----------



## Leslie

This book also features travel by hot air balloon...


----------



## Neekeebee

Also about a journey: 
*
A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail* by Bill Bryson

Alas, not Kindle-ized.

N


----------



## Marguerite

Again: walk

The Long Walk Home: A Novel


----------



## Leslie

Again, folks, might I ask...

if you/I can't easily read the title of the book from the cover, can you add it to your post? It makes it easier when we compile the list for the "books played" thread.

Thanks,

L


----------



## Aravis60

This book also has boots on the cover and "long" in the title (although it is part of the word "Belong" )


----------



## Leslie

More boots...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

These Boots Were Made for Stomping

Women who get super powers from high-heeled go-go boots....Y'all will be shocked to learn that I haven't read this one. How could I have possibly missed it? But how could I possibly resist posting it when I saw it while looking for "boots" books....


----------



## gdae23

Chinese Jades (Victoria & Albert Museum Far Eastern Series) 
~ Ming Wilson


----------



## Leslie

Also set in China and a very good story, too:


----------



## Margaret

Also about chefs








_Scarlet Feather_ by Maeve Binchy


----------



## Neekeebee

N


----------



## Rhiathame




----------



## Andra

Also the first book in a series with a female private investigator as the main character:


----------



## Neekeebee

Another mystery starring a female sleuth on the high seas: 









N


----------



## Leslie

Another female sleuth. The very first Miss Marple book.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Windy City Blues, by Sara Paretsky

Yet another book (collection of short stories, actually) featuring a female Private Investigator. This time it is V. I. Warshawski.


----------



## Maxx

Another city:



Tales of the City by Armistead Maupin


----------



## Geoffrey

Another book where Olympia Dukakis plays a fabulous woman











Ask Me Again Tomorrow by Olympia Dukakis


----------



## The Hooded Claw

All about the man who beat Olympia Dukakis' cousin in the 1988 Presidential election.


----------



## gdae23

The Remarkable Millard Fillmore: The Unbelievable Life of a Forgotten President 
~ George Pendle

Another U.S. President. I have admittedly not read this book, but I greatly enjoyed the comments on the Amazon page! One commenter described the book as being done with "great affection but without the slightest regard for what are traditionally known as 'facts'." And that's a unicorn on the cover, by the way.


----------



## Leslie

Another biography by author George Pendle:











Strange Angel: The Otherworldly Life of Rocket Scientist John Whiteside Parsons


----------



## Margaret

More about rockets.


----------



## Neekeebee

Also set in the '60s (OK, 50s and 60s) and made into a movie: 









_*The Prize Winner of Defiance, Ohio: How My Mother Raised 10 Kids on 25 Words or Less *_by Terry Ryan

N


----------



## Maxx

Nobody's Prize by Esther Friesner


----------



## The Hooded Claw

How to Win the Nobel Prize, by J. Michael Bishop

I haven't read this, but it looks interesting. Even though we are cautioned it is NOT actually a manual on how to win the Nobel Prize...


----------



## Marguerite

A book with PRIZE fighting in it. I loved this book!


----------



## Geoffrey

Another boy and his toy

The Life and Times of the Thunderbolt Kid: A Memoir by Bill Bryson


----------



## Neekeebee

Speaking of Thunder: 







Currently a bargain book, too, at $4.40

N


----------



## gdae23

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire

And Harry, of course, is known for that lightning shaped scar on his forehead.

P.S. And guess which very famous series I am belatedly reading right now...Just started this one (book four) a few days ago.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Now this is an unusual book I knew nothing about.


----------



## Maxx

Disorder in the Court: Great Fractured Moments in Courtroom History by Charles M. Sevilla


----------



## loca

The Hooded Claw said:


> Now this is an unusual book I knew nothing about.


First time I've ever seen this.


----------



## Neekeebee

This one contains a scene of disorder in the courtroom: 









N


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Admiral Farragut by Captain A. T. Mahan, USN

Also has pic of naval dude on the cover!


----------



## Leslie

If we are going to get into lawyers and courtrooms...


----------



## Geoffrey

Speaking of getting into a lawyer ....











Most Likely To Succeed by Shawn Lane


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Why Air Forces Fail: The Anatomy of Defeat

I'd like to read this, but no way am I paying $28.55 for it!


----------



## Leslie

and the agony of defeat...

L


----------



## Dana

another kind of thrill:

A Little Bit Kinky: A Couples' Guide to Rediscovering the Thrill of Sex


----------



## Geoffrey

The exact opposite kind of thrill











The Thrill of the Chaste: Finding Fulfillment While Keeping Your Clothes On by Dawn Eden


----------



## Margaret




----------



## Dana

Another book about a son:

That's My Son: How Moms Can Influence Boys to Become Men of Character


----------



## The Hooded Claw

My Teenage Son's Goal in Life is to Make me Feel 3,500 Years Old and Other Thoughts on Parenting, by Dave Barry.


----------



## drenee

Parenting from another dad.
Being a Dad; The Stuff No One Told Me, from another funny dad, Dale Alderman. (My first K book and still one of my favorites.)
deb


----------



## Leslie

A dad and his son during a transformational weekend....


----------



## Maxx

The Art of Raising a Puppy by The Monks of New Skete


----------



## MichelleR

Bad to the Bone: Memoir of a Rebel Doggie Blogger

(My current read, offered by the author's "mom." Not on Kindle but some of the profits go to "homeless dogs.")

My favorite anecdote so far is Bo's mom thought he had cancer, because he had lumps, and took him to the vet. The vet explained that male dogs have nipples too!


----------



## gdae23

Re:


> The Art of Raising a Puppy by The Monks of New Skete


Maxx - Many years ago, when I was in school and studying Russian, my language teacher arranged for our class to go to a Russian Orthodox Easter Service at the New Skete Monastery. I don't recall anything about the Monks raising puppies, although they might have been, but I do recall that service. You've just transported me back a couple of decades here - thanks for the nostalgia trip!


----------



## gdae23

The Bone People
Author: Keri Hulme

Read this one many years ago, and recall really liking it.


----------



## MichelleR

People of The Wolf -- plus, bone...anthropology.


----------



## Margaret

Also has two authors with the same last name.


----------



## Leslie

Margaret's book in the March reading game:


----------



## gdae23

The Sound and the Fury (Norton Critical Editions)
Author: William Faulkner

Another William, to go with Mr. Bryson and Mr. Shakespeare.

There are still no Kindle editions of Faulkner's books, unfortunately.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Hip Hop: Bring the Noise: The Stories Behind the Biggest Songs

More sound and fury. I've never read this book, and it is the first time I've ever seen two colons used in one title!


----------



## Maxx

Hop on Pop by Dr. Seuss



I have read this one (more times than I can count) and I highly recommend!


----------



## Annalog

_Green Eggs and Ham_ _The Cat in the Hat_ _The Cat in the Hat Comes Back_ by Dr. Seuss

Not  Corrected: 
I corrected my entry -- AGAIN!  The image is from the color of the book I remember, not the color on the copy linked.

First  Another A third book I remember reading very early. I have read this more times than I can count. I also highly recommend! (Dick and Jane was a disappointment after learning to read with Dr. Seuss.)

EDIT: Link to Books Played List where I found the first book I posted. It took me a while to find the list. (Leslie, could you add a link to the list to the first post on this thread? Thanks!)


----------



## Andra

My most favorite Dr. Seuss book.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Swamp Fox: General Francis Marion and His Guerrilla Fighters of the American Revolutionary War

Fox socks it to the Redcoats!


----------



## Margaret

A fox from another swamp
_JJ Dickison: Swamp Fox of the Confederacy_ by John Koblas


----------



## Geoffrey

The South shall rise again











Rebel Nation by Christopher Stires


----------



## gdae23

Getting closer to St. Patrick's Day


----------



## Leslie

*How the Irish Invented Slang*

This is a fun book. We have a copy of it floating around here somewhere. I should go find it in honor of St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/518GPg6UIvL._SL500_AA266_PIkin2,BottomRight,-10,34_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg[/IMG]]

More slang...


----------



## Leslie

I've updated the Books Played list. We're over 450 books with just a very few repeats! The list can be found here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20607.0.html


----------



## Geoffrey

More Pop Culture


----------



## Annalog

Leslie said:


> I've updated the Books Played list. We're over 450 books with just a very few repeats! The list can be found here:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20607.0.html


I looked but missed it. Should I go back and change my last entry to _The Cat in the Hat Comes Back_ since that is what the Cat in the Hat did?


----------



## Leslie

Annalog said:


> I looked but missed it. Should I go back and change my last entry to _The Cat in the Hat Comes Back_ since that is what the Cat in the Hat did?


Sure, that's a good idea...thanks for playing, Anna!


----------



## Annalog

Leslie said:


> Sure, that's a good idea...thanks for playing, Anna!


Done!


----------



## Marguerite

more drugs ad addiction. I liked this book even if it wasn't 100% autobiographical. It was still a good read.

Title: A Million Little Pieces


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Varieties of Scientific Experience by Carl Sagan and Ann Druyan

"Billions and Billions" of little pieces


----------



## gdae23

The Voyage of the Dawn Treader
C.S. Lewis

Another author whose initials include C and S.


----------



## Marguerite

more cs lewis


----------



## Geoffrey

More Christian allegory










The Pilgrim's Progress by John Bunyan


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Geoffrey said:


> More Christian allegory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pilgrim's Progress by John Bunyan


Whoops, I am pretty sure I used this one (even with same cover) awhile back!


----------



## Geoffrey

The Hooded Claw said:


> Whoops, I am pretty sure I used this one (even with same cover) awhile back!


You are correct, Sir. I will replace it with a different allegory:










The Faerie Queene by Sir Edmund Spencer


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Dairy Queen, by Catherine Murdock

(I haven't read it, but how can I resist?)


----------



## Marguerite

From Dairy to diary and they are both about kids


----------



## Margaret

Wimpy kids to wimpy parents


----------



## Neekeebee

Before wimpy parenthood, there was 







(Currently free, too.)

N


----------



## MichelleR

(Was tempted to put up a book by the Gosselins.)


----------



## Geoffrey

More Joy.










Joie de Vivre by Robert Arbor and Katherine Whiteside

(and I had to force myself not to go in a completely different 'Joy of' direction)


----------



## Margaret

Not too much joy, but another French title








_Les Miserables_ by Victor Hugo


----------



## Leslie

The first Victor Hugo book I ever read:











I can picture myself the summer I was reading it, although I am not sure of my age. 12 or 13 maybe? I know this one kept me busy for more than a day or two.

L


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Gargoyles of Notre Dame

I'd like to read this, but haven't. With the numerous illustrations, I suspect it would be more pleasing on paper than on Kindle (sacrilege, I know!).


----------



## NogDog

_Men at Arms_ by Terry Pratchett, which includes a gargoyle character named Cornice-overlooking-Broadway.


----------



## Margaret

Speaking of arms








I have not read this one and probably should. I guess I would have to more than read though


----------



## gdae23




----------



## Marguerite

The true story of the sound of music


----------



## Margaret

Another musical Austrian


----------



## Leslie

In this book, one of the characters is nicknamed "Moz," short for Mozart. He got that name because the other character teases him about being a child prodigy.











(I just read this this week and it's really good, if anyone is looking for a recommendation.)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Portrait Photographer's Handbook, by Bill Hurter

I've thumbed through this in the bookstore, and it looks good, though portraits aren't my thing as a photographer.


----------



## marianneg

Speaking of portraits:


----------



## Marguerite

another Joyce


----------



## Leslie

Three word titles that describe an occupational and familial relationship:


----------



## Neekeebee

Another man's wife: 
*
The Salaryman's Wife* by Sujata Massey

By the way, this is the first of a mystery series starring an American-born antiques collector named Rei Shimura that takes place in Japan. A pretty good series; I have read them all. Alas, not Kindle-ized.

N


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The three-word titles with possessives run on and on....Doctor Who fans are out there hoping "Love's Labour Won" never gets performed again!


----------



## NogDog

Alliteration on the letter "L":


----------



## Neekeebee

Cover reminds me of this cover: 
*
The Third Eye* by T. Lobsang Rampa

Alas, not Kindle-ized.

N


----------



## Leslie

And those books make me think of...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Lost City of Z: A Tale of Deadly Obsession in the Amazon

Shangri-La or Z, what's the difference?


----------



## gdae23

Amazon.com: Get Big Fast

I couldn't resist! Of course, considering the full title, I'm probably setting myself up for a certain type of response. (You (plural) know who you are!)


----------



## Marguerite

gdae23 said:


> Amazon.com: Get Big Fast
> 
> I couldn't resist! Of course, considering the full title, I'm probably setting myself up for a certain type of response. (You (plural) know who you are!)


Tee hee tee hee


----------



## Marguerite

The last one made me think of big boys


----------



## Neekeebee

"Big" books for little kids: 

*Clifford the Big Red Dog* by Norman Bridwell

N


----------



## Marguerite

Red again


----------



## Geoffrey

Another war between the States











American Front by Harry Turtledove


----------



## The Hooded Claw

From Turtledove to Passenger Pigeon:

The Silent Sky: The Incredible Extinction of the Passenger Pigeon

(tragically not available on Kindle).


----------



## Maxx

More sky:



A Hat Full of Sky by Terry Pratchett


----------



## Margaret

Another hat








_The Way You Wear Your Hat_ by Bill Zehme


----------



## Leslie

Amazingly, this hasn't been played yet. Wasn't Johnny Fontaine supposedly based on Frank Sinatra?


----------



## NogDog

_The God Particle_ by Leon Lederman


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Just remember, God spelled backwards is "dog'! So let's work both of 'em into one title!

Dogs of God: Columbus, the Inquisition, and the Defeat of the Moors, by James Reston, Jr.


----------



## Maxx

The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time by Mark Haddon


----------



## NogDog

_Always Faithful_ by William Putney (I highly recommend this book both to dog lovers and WWII buffs.)


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## Margaret

Also written by a journalist from the Philadelphia area








_Fading Echoes_ by Mike Sielski


----------



## Neekeebee

Excellent mystery, but a little creepy. 

N


----------



## gdae23

Now you can have your choice of creepy parks!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

What Bugged the Dinosaurs? Insects, Disease, and Death in the Cretaceous


----------



## Marguerite

from cretaceous to crustaceans. Besides they lobsters, shrimp, and crawfish always look like bugs to me.


----------



## Leslie

Recipes from a Very Small Island


----------



## dobes

Lots of recipes in here, too. Plus a great story.


----------



## Maxx

More chocolate:



The Hershey's Milk Chocolate Bar Fractions Book by Jerry Pallotta


----------



## Geoffrey

I think Like _Water for Chocolate_ has already been used .... 










Chocolate Fever by Gioia Fiammenghi


----------



## Neekeebee

More kiddie books--from Chocolate to Fudge: 

*Superfudge* by Judy Blume

N


----------



## J.L. Penn

Classic book, Neekeebee!

From fudge to baking with it and other yummy ingredients ... Good Things by Mia King.

(Note: Apologies if the link doesn't work - I'm still figuring these buttons out.)

-Jenn


----------



## Margaret

from good things to impossible things


----------



## J.L. Penn

Hmm, that cover has some interesting symbols on it so I'll go to The Lost Symbol, which was full of intriguing symbols.

-Jenn


----------



## Neekeebee

From Dan Brown to Don Brown: 









N


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Defiant Agents, by Andre Norton

Classic Young Adult SF I haven't read in many years.


----------



## gdae23




----------



## NogDog




----------



## Maxx

Open House by Elizabeth Berg


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Bergs.

I'm sure you will all be shocked, utterly shocked, to learn that I haven't truly read this! It's a steal at only $263.20!


----------



## Leslie

Ship, meet Berg.


----------



## Neekeebee

This boat's a tad smaller: 









_*Saving Sailor*_ by Renee Riva

N


----------



## Marguerite

My wishful thinking


----------



## Neekeebee

*Killer Cruise* by Laura Levine

N


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Killer, by David Drake (above is image only, not a link)

Think ancient Romans facing the monster from "Alien" and you'll have the right idea. Not available in ebook form from Amazon, but readily available in Kindle-ready mobi format from Baen Books for only four bucks. Check here:

http://www.webscription.net/p-239-killer.aspx


----------



## Margaret

YA novel about a boy who may or may not be a killer.


----------



## Maxx

Monster of Florence by Douglas Preston


----------



## Leslie

More about Florence and a famous Florentine:


----------



## Neekeebee

Written by another Irving:  Alas, not Kindle-ized.

_*A Prayer for Owen Meany*_ by John Irving

N


----------



## Thalia the Muse

More meanies.


----------



## Geoffrey

Bee Season by Myla Goldberg

more bees


----------



## Neekeebee

To bee or not to bee. 

_*Hamlet*_ by William Shakespeare

N


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Do be a Do Bee!


----------



## NogDog

Ignore this reply (I was trying to reply to _Hamlet_ with _Oedipus Rex_).


----------



## Margaret

Features the original magic mirror


----------



## Marguerite

More snow


----------



## Leslie

The man who put Snow White up on the silver screen...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm going to Disneyland! by Jack Earl


----------



## marianneg

A parody of Disneyland (by a KB author, too!):


----------



## gdae23

Never heard conifer used as a last name before, but it conjured up some nice images.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

"Ever eat a pine tree? Many parts _are_ edible."


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> "Ever eat a pine tree? Many parts _are_ edible."


"I'm Euell Gibbons, and I've written four books on natural foods, and three on a typewriter!"


----------



## Neekeebee

Similar plant on the cover: 







...and my favorite Divakaruni novel.

*Sister of My Heart* by Chitra Banerjee Divakaruni

N


----------



## gdae23

Sister Water by Nancy Willard

A novel I read several years ago, and very much enjoyed. I just clicked on the "I'd like to read this book on Kindle" link. I guess that will have to do for now.


----------



## Leslie

The Weight of Water by Anita Shreve











This is a very good book that tells two stories: one in the past and one in the present. The story in the past is a true incident about a pair of brutal murders on the Isle of Shoals in 1873. It's a little difficult to read at times, but worth it. Recommended.

L


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Variable Density Fluid Turbulence, by P. Chassaing and others.











Another title describing physical properties of liquids.

Warning, do not look at this cover without special protective glasses! What a shade of green! This color must be chosen so it will shine through even on the supposedly black and white screen of the Kindle.


----------



## Margaret

This one also has variable in the title and, just like the previous post, is a book I personally will never read.  It is a steal though for only $95.36.
_Single Variable Calculus: Early Transcedentals_ by James Stewart


----------



## NogDog




----------



## Merlilu

"Beloved" by Toni Morrison


----------



## Leslie

Merlilu said:


> "Beloved" by Toni Morrison


Welcome Merlilu, glad to have you join the game...

Tell me the connection between Bomber Pilot and Beloved? I am not quite seeing it....

L


----------



## gdae23

Maybe the link is that both books have a word in the title that starts with the letter B? 

Brooklyn: A Novel (Kindle Edition)
by Colm Tóibín


----------



## Leslie

B and B, okay, I can see that. More Brooklyn!


----------



## Margaret

Still more Brooklyn The author is John Nordell, Jr.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

From Dem Bums to ...


----------



## Neekeebee

More Buddhism: 









*The Art of Happiness* by The Dalai Lama

N


----------



## gdae23




----------



## NogDog

_Where's My Cow_ by Terry Pratchett (my favorite kid's book)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Weird Planet: Dude, Where's My Spaceship? by Dan Greenburg

Since the target audience is grades 2 and 3, I haven't read this, though i suspect it is recommend-worthy anyway!


----------



## gdae23

I read this one years ago, perhaps in junior high or high school, and remember really loving it. I just discovered it's available for Kindle (how did I miss that?) and downloaded it. Not sure when I'll start reading it, as I'm already in the middle of 3 books right now, but I like having it there to look forward to.


----------



## NogDog




----------



## Marguerite

more red


----------



## Margaret

I read this when I was about ten. I can remember crying all the way through it and loving it at the same time. Sadly, it is out of print and not available for Kindle.


----------



## Leslie

Nancy's Mysterious Letter


----------



## Geoffrey

Letter to My Daughter by Maya Angelou


----------



## angelad

NogDog said:


>


Its been on my book shelf for a while, but I've never opened it. Can't seem to make myself pick up a paper copy.


----------



## gdae23

Staying on topic, another long time favorite book of mine.


----------



## Aravis60

Martians?


----------



## Neekeebee

Another space trilogy, Book One: 







Excellent.

*In Her Name: Empire* by Michael R. Hicks

N


----------



## Marguerite

another series with Empire in the title


----------



## J.L. Penn

From one empire to another ... Empire of the Sun.

-Jenn


----------



## Marguerite

another world war two story about a young boy


----------



## Neekeebee

More WWII fiction: 









*Beside a Burning Sea* by John Shors

N


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Bloodstained Sea: The U.S.Coast Guard in the Battle of the Atlantic, 1941-1944, by Michael Walling

From burning sea to bloodstained sea during World War II. Good nonfiction book at an amazing price ($1.99).


----------



## gdae23

Or, if you prefer:



Published in 1943.


----------



## Leslie

I read *Le Petit Prince* en francais for French class and I also read *Pere Goriot*:











Does anyone know how to make accents and cedillas in these posts?


----------



## Geoffrey

Also read in French Class ..... mine not Leslie's .....










Le Comte de Monte-Cristo - Alexandre Dumas


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Monte Carlo Strategies in Scientific Computing

How to Count with Monte Carlo simulation.....

(I'm sure I will soon be banned from this thread for "recommending" books I haven't read!)


----------



## Leslie

My favorite statistics book (yes, I have a favorite, I have read many and I have read this one). *Reading Statistics and Research* by Huck, Cormier, and Bounds.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Leslie said:


> My favorite statistics book (yes, I have a favorite, I have read many and I have read this one).


I'm a science dude, but even for me, "favorite statistics book" sounds like a contradiction in terms! Military Intelligence or jumbo shrimp anyone?


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm just saying ....


----------



## Marguerite

I haven't read it but it fits


----------



## Maxx

More charm:



Charming Billy by Alice McDermott


----------



## Neekeebee

By another Alice: 









_*Turtle Moon*_, one of my favorite Alice Hoffman books.

N


----------



## angelad

Marguerite said:


> another series with Empire in the title


how many is there? probably quite a few.


----------



## Geoffrey

another, faster animal moon


----------



## Thalia the Muse

That jaguar had better be fast, because:










These are great short stories, btw -- I really do recommend this one if you like fantasy/speculative fiction.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Gold-Plated Porsche: How I Sank a Small Fortune Into a Used Car, and Other Misadventures

Instead of a Jaguar, why not a Porsche? Not to mention that both have nifty green colors dominated the cover.


----------



## gdae23

From Gold to Silver


----------



## Maxx

Another chair:



The Mermaid Chair by Sue Monk Kidd


----------



## DenverRalphy

Sticking with the Chair... from one of my favorite fantasy trilogies...



A talented author takes a cliche fantasy plot-line and builds his own rich epic. Some may say it's a slow build through the first few chapters, however I found myself immersed from the beginning. It is a must read for any serious fantasy reader.


----------



## Neekeebee

Bones: 









*The Bonesetter's Daughter* by Amy Tan

N


----------



## Geoffrey

The Lovely Bones 
by Alice Sebold


----------



## The Hooded Claw

From Sawdust to Stardust: A Biography of Deforest Kelley, Star Trek's Doctor McCoy

Bones, not particularly lovely.


----------



## gdae23

Beam Me Up, Scotty
Author: James Doohan

I haven't read this one. I never even heard of it until 60 seconds ago. But when I saw the last book posted, I just KNEW there had to be a book with this title!


----------



## DenverRalphy

I absolutely LOVE autobiographies, and this was just a really fun read. You won't learn much from it (well you will, just nothing you'll ever need shy of obscure trivia), but it really is a simple kick in the pants and entertaining...


----------



## Leslie

Another Star Trek biography:


----------



## Margaret

This one is not on Kindle, but I couldn't resist completing the set and I actually have read it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I am a Genius of Unspeakable Evil and I Want to be Your Class President

Spock = Good genius

Oliver = Evil genius

Already honored as a Weird Kindle Book!


----------



## Margaret

From a twisted Oliver to _Oliver Twist_


----------



## Neekeebee

A character from Oliver Twist:

_*The Artful Dodger*_ by Tommy Lasorda and David Fisher

Read this one back in my baseball-following days, but never read Oliver Twist.

Sorry no image; link-maker can't seem to find the book, although it is on Amazon from other sellers.

N


----------



## Leslie

More baseball (and a very fun story, too).


----------



## Neekeebee

Speaking of love stories: 

_*Love Story*_ by Erich Segal

N


----------



## Maxx

and the saga continues:


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Olives (and twists, too)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Great Boer War, by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle

Holmes literary agent gives his view of the Boer War, which was fought on the British side with the Martini-Henry rifle!  One battle in this war was the basis for the movie Zulu, beloved by just about all males everywhere.


----------



## gdae23

Another book concerning South Africa. I read this in high school and I think it was exactly this edition, since the cover looks very familiar.

Of course, some of you may have read this edition:


----------



## Leslie

I remember those covers...here's another one:


----------



## Geoffrey

Keeping up the theme: 1) Fantastic book, 2) also read in High School and 3) sadly not on Kindle


----------



## Margaret

Another three way match: 1) Fantastic story 2) high school reading list 3) Another "alas": this time with Yorick









(The picture on this cover was better than on the Kindle edition.)


----------



## Leslie

Another book with a skull on the cover...


----------



## Andra

Another Anne:


Anne McCaffrey
Dragonsong


----------



## Neekeebee

Song: 







Excellent book.

_*The Song Reader*_ by Lisa Tucker

N


----------



## gdae23

The Songlines 
Bruce Chatwin


----------



## Margaret

From _Songlines_ to lines and songs








_Rent: the Complete Book and Lyrics_ by Jonathan Larson


----------



## Leslie

Anthony was in both the stage production and movie version of Rent. He was also in one of my all-time favorite movies, Adventures in Babysitting, playing Daryl Coopersmith.


----------



## Geoffrey

Also by a favorite stage perfomer ....










Chelsea Chelsea Bang Bang by Chelsea Handler


----------



## Maxx

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang by Ashley JaQuavis


----------



## Leslie

This was the copy I owned...alas, long gone...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Atom: An Odyssey from the Big Bang to Life on Earth...and Beyond, by Laurence Krauss

I read this in DTB form years ago, and it is a nice and extremely wide-ranging survey of science, especially physical science.


----------



## Marguerite

yet another oddysey


----------



## Margaret

Also written by a Homer


----------



## Maxx

This book helped my DD to learn how to tie her shoes!









by Linda Solovic


----------



## Marguerite

more shoes


----------



## The Hooded Claw

From Jennifer Weiner to Weiner dogs

Dachshunds for Dummies, by Eve Adamson


----------



## gdae23

Getting back to basics.


----------



## Leslie

The original, and the best...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie!  No self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar!


----------



## Margaret

OMG!  She's THAT Leslie??


----------



## Leslie

That Nicoll chick seems to have eclectic writing interests...LOL











It's probably a blessing that this is not available on Kindle!


----------



## gdae23

Those are 2 impressive books, Leslie! They compare quite favorably with this one:


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Dark Energy and Dark Matter paths to continuous fusion through coalescent physics, by Chris Zio, Brian Hunsaker, and Sherry Zio

I haven't read this one and don't recommend it.....Looks like horse apples to me.....But not only does it have big sciency words, it has a cool cover too!


----------



## Marguerite

more dark


----------



## NogDog

In spite of being an albino, Elric certainly qualifies as a "dark prince."


----------



## DenverRalphy

Been I while since I've seen/read/referenced this one... check out the price of this classic!


----------



## Margaret




----------



## Leslie

This story features a main character named Marcus:


----------



## Marguerite

I haven't read it but it is another author named Hill


----------



## gdae23




----------



## DenverRalphy

Oooh I coulda picked some clever connection... but I went the low road just cuz you can never get enough of this guy....


----------



## NogDog




----------



## Leslie

Quoth the raven, "Nevermore."


----------



## Margaret

_The Missing_ by Tim Gautreaux - nominated for a 2010 Edgar Allen Poe Award


----------



## gdae23

I haven't read this book, or this author. But I'm a big fan of another Tim O'Brien , who's a musician:



(CD cover)


----------



## Margaret

More things


----------



## Marguerite

I haven't read it because I don't have sons but several of my friends with boys love it.


----------



## gdae23

KING OF THE WIND 
Marguerite Henry (Author), Wesley Dennis (Illustrator)

Inspired by the first names of the last 2 posters. This was one of my favorite childhood books, and I still have a copy which has this cover picture.


----------



## J.L. Penn

The Wind in the Willows

Another classic kids' story with Wind in the title.

-Jenn


----------



## Marguerite

another book with wind in foliage for a title. I loved this book.


----------



## Leslie

Leslie said:


> This was the copy I owned...alas, long gone...


We interrupt this game for a moment...

I was looking at my Nancy Drew collection yesterday, and lo and behold but what to do I find on the shelf but this! I so still do have it, complete with the dust jacket. What a surprise. I thought this one was long gone.

Okay, back to our regularly scheduled next book...


----------



## angelad

Marguerite said:


> I haven't read it because I don't have sons but several of my friends with boys love it.


That's a requirement  ?


----------



## Leslie

Okay, back to the game...

The Language of Sycamores in book #3 in a series and so is this one...#3....


----------



## Margaret

[









Another police story


----------



## Maxx

Murder in the Choir Room by Stephen Stanley


----------



## J.L. Penn

Ian Fleming wrote Chitty Chitty Bang Bang?! I never realized that. I assume it's the same Ian Fleming that wrote the Bond books. Bizarre.

Mr. Murder by Dean Koontz


----------



## Marguerite

a quirky novel by Koontz


----------



## Leslie

J.L. Penn said:


> Ian Fleming wrote Chitty Chitty Bang Bang?! I never realized that. I assume it's the same Ian Fleming that wrote the Bond books. Bizarre.


It is the same Ian Fleming. The things you learn here at KindleBoards...


----------



## Margaret

The story of a boy with a very short life expectancy.


----------



## Marguerite

Hey what happened to the last two links?  What is the title of the book that you picked? It won't come up for me.


----------



## Marguerite

another Sally Author


----------



## J.L. Penn

Death of a Salesman

-Jenn


----------



## Margaret




----------



## Neekeebee

From one of my favorite cozy series: 








*
Death by Pantyhose* by Laura Levine

N


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## Margaret




----------



## gdae23




----------



## Neekeebee

Johnston/Johnstone

*Temporary Insanity* by Jay Johnstone, another book I read back when I followed baseball. (Sorry, link-maker doesn't show up with image.)

N


----------



## Leslie

Lots of people here will likely pass on this book, since it is currently priced at $15.99 under the agency model. Still less than the paperback, though.


----------



## gdae23

The full title listed on the Amazon page is:
Celtic Body Art Tattoos (Temporary Tattoos) 
~ Anna Pomaska


----------



## Neekeebee

*
The Art of Mending* by Elizabeth Berg

N


----------



## Andra

_Little Witch_ by Anna Elizabeth Bennett


----------



## Margaret

Another story about a witch.


----------



## Neekeebee

*Half Magic* by Edward Eager

N


----------



## Margaret

Neekeebee said:


> *Half Magic* by Edward Eager
> 
> N


I've always loved that book!


----------



## Andra

Neekeebee said:


> *Half Magic* by Edward Eager
> 
> N


This one's already been played (I suspect I did it since it's one of my favorites as well  - Nope, I went back and looked and it wasn't me, it was gdae23. Neekeebee, you used the cooler cover!)- see http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20607.msg300993.html#new for the list of books played
So here's another magic book: Magyk (Spetimus Heap Book 1) by Angie Sage


----------



## Neekeebee

Margaret said:


> I've always loved that book!


Me too. I'd love to re-read it on my Kindle someday! 



Andra said:


> This one's already been played (I suspect I did it since it's one of my favorites as well  - Nope, I went back and looked and it wasn't me, it was gdae23. Neekeebee, you used the cooler cover!)- see http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20607.msg300993.html#new for the list of books played


Oops! Maybe that's why the book came into my head so readily!

To continue from _Magyk_: 

*A College of Magics* by Caroline Stevermer, which I own in paperback but have not read.

N


----------



## gdae23

Another book about a school of magics. 
(I don't think this volume has been listed yet, although several others have.)

P.S. Glad to see so many fans of Half Magic. I liked Edward Eager's other books too.


----------



## Neekeebee

Also about a Harry (Bosch, this time): 

*Angels Flight* by Michael Connelly

N


----------



## Maxx

More Angels:



The Angel Experiment (Maximum Ride Book 1) by James Patterson


----------



## J.L. Penn

Angels by Marian Keyes


----------



## Margaret

The first book in the Keys to the Kingdom Series.


----------



## Neekeebee

Mr. Monday to Mr. Monk: 

*Mr. Monk Goes to Hawaii* by Lee Goldberg

N


----------



## gdae23

Sleeping Beauties
Susanna Moore (Author)

Also about Hawaii. I own this one in DTB form but haven't read it yet.


----------



## Leslie

One of our KindleBoards authors, with stories that take place in Hawaii.


----------



## Andra

Another KindleBoards author - Margaret Lake's (aka Gertie Kindle) Catherine and the Captain.


----------



## Margaret

Another captain


----------



## Neekeebee

Another Jones: 









*Bridget Jones's Diary* by Helen Fielding

N


----------



## gdae23

Yet another Jones...and another Fielding!


----------



## Margaret

Another picaresque novel
(Who said that degree in English Literature wouldn't get me anywhere?)


----------



## gdae23

Margaret,

I saw your post, and a few minutes later happened to see this article in today's NY Times:

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/19/nyregion/19twain.html?ref=todayspaper


----------



## Margaret

gdae23 said:


> Margaret,
> 
> I saw your post, and a few minutes later happened to see this article in today's NY Times:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/19/nyregion/19twain.html?ref=todayspaper


Very interesting! Thanks for the link!


----------



## loca

gdae23 said:


> Another book about a school of magics.
> (I don't think this volume has been listed yet, although several others have.)
> 
> P.S. Glad to see so many fans of Half Magic. I liked Edward Eager's other books too.


How do they compare?


----------



## gdae23

> How do they compare?


Re Edward Eager's other books - Well, I read them a few decades ago and haven't reread them since them, although I suspect I'd still enjoy them. From what I recall, I liked them all a lot, although the one that stays in my mind most is Half Magic, so that must have been my favorite.


----------



## Neekeebee

Picking up from _Huckleberry Finn_: 









*Huckleberry Finished* by Livia J. Washburn

N


----------



## Maxx

It is Finished by Darrell W. Johnson


----------



## David McAfee

I like this thread idea. Too bad I can't plug in my own book here (read the sig, you'll know why it would fit).

Someone else already did LAMB, so how about this one:



Both are books about Jesus of Nazareth written by a man named Johnson.


----------



## Leslie

Another book about Jesus in Jerusalem...










(Welcome to the game, David!)


----------



## David McAfee

Okay, here's one. Both books are written by a guy named David:



And thanks for the welcome, leslie.


----------



## Neekeebee

Elder: 

N


----------



## Leslie

More things you can't say...


----------



## Margaret

More words from George Carlin


----------



## Neekeebee

Words from another George: 

*The Hedge Knight* by George R. R. Martin

N


----------



## David McAfee

Both books have KNIGHT in the title:


----------



## Margaret

More roses


----------



## Leslie

The very first book I read on my Kindle, also by a Jennifer. Unfortunately, I didn't think it was very good. It is also a victim of the pricing wars, I see, with the Kindle version selling for $11.99, higher than the paperback. I didn't pay that much.


----------



## Neekeebee

Another book that is selling higher in Kindle format than in paperback. I purchased Books 1 and 2 awhile back, read and loved Book 1, but now am tempted not to read book 2 until the Kindle price for 3 comes down:









N


----------



## ScottLCollins

Bag of Bones

Not sure how to post the book link. Sorry. 

(I'll help. L)


----------



## Leslie

Another book that takes place in Maine: The Beans of Egypt, Maine.


----------



## ScottLCollins

OK, so I love Stephen King. Also in Maine:

So not good at this link thing.

It


----------



## Victorine

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B000FC0UXA/ref=dp_image_z_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&n=133140011&s=digital-text

Let's see if I can do the link to a picture thing....

Stillwatch, another book about horrible things that happened in the past.

Vicki

Edit: Oh fooie... how to I stick the picture in? Do I have to save the picture to my computer, upload it to a server, and then link to it?


----------



## Margaret

more Mary Higgins Clark


----------



## Maxx

by Raina Telgemeier


----------



## David McAfee

Same author:


----------



## Margaret

another graphic novel


----------



## drenee

More pickles:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

"Sometimes that happens to a cat. And it happened to Pickles"


----------



## Aravis60

Another cat:


----------



## Neekeebee

More cats: 

*I Am a Cat* by Natsume Soseki

N


----------



## Marguerite

more cat


----------



## Margaret

not available on Kindle, but a book I really like that fits the library theme


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

A Scrappy Librarian Mystery


----------



## Victorine

Another mystery. 

Vicki


----------



## David McAfee

Do I need to say how they are connected?


----------



## Marguerite

fairly self explanatory don't you think?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

(Leslie's game but what if, rather than the poster of _this_ book giving an explanation, the poster of the _next_ book should first say how _this_ book relates to the _last_ book? Or maybe that makes no sense and/or isn't how people want to do it. . .no worries. . . just a suggestion. . . carry on. . . . .)


----------



## ScottLCollins

1st


----------



## Leslie

ScottLCollins said:


> 1st


Scott, this book was just played two books ago. We try not to repeat books. Can you pick something else? Thanks!


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> (Leslie's game but what if, rather than the poster of _this_ book giving an explanation, the poster of the _next_ book should first say how _this_ book relates to the _last_ book? Or maybe that makes no sense and/or isn't how people want to do it. . .no worries. . . just a suggestion. . . carry on. . . . .)


People only need to include an explanation if it is not obvious or if they want to. In this case, "first family" and "first lady" was pretty clear, I think.

L


----------



## ScottLCollins

This work for everyone?


----------



## Neekeebee

*She's Come Undone* by Wally Lamb 
An Oprah selection I read back before I realized most of them were pretty depressing.

N


----------



## Margaret




----------



## Leslie

"Please, sir, may I have some more?"


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## Leslie

Read this recently...not very good.


----------



## Margaret

_French Women Don't Get Fat_ by Mireille Guiliano
I, alas, am not French.


----------



## drenee

Helpful if you're not French?


----------



## Neekeebee

*Size 12 is Not Fat* - Meg Cabot 
Haven't read this one yet; it is on my TBR list.

N


----------



## gdae23

Includes recipes for Vermont brand Cabot cheddar cheese.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

US NAVY FACT FILE: Battleships BB-20 USS Vermont


----------



## Leslie

The characters get married in Vermont in this story...


----------



## Margaret

More weddings


----------



## Neekeebee

Fun chick lit, but maybe not worth its current $10.99 price tag. 

N


----------



## drenee




----------



## Leslie

Rocks on the cover, hard in the title.


----------



## Neekeebee

After fall comes winter: _Winter is coming._ 









_*A Game of Thrones*_ by George R. R. Martin. One of my favorite books of all time, but book 1 of an incomplete series.

N


----------



## Marguerite

I haven't read it but it is also a series with game in the title


----------



## ScottLCollins




----------



## Marguerite




----------



## Maxx

The Last Lecture by Randy Pausch


----------



## Margaret




----------



## Neekeebee

Hart to Heart: 

*The Heart is a Lonely Hunter* by Carson McCullers
Read this one way back when I was in high school. Don't remember to much about it.

N


----------



## gdae23

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas by Hunter Thompson


----------



## Leslie

I haven't read this one...


----------



## David McAfee

Black to Black.


----------



## Neekeebee

This one stars Sirius Black: .

*Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban* by J. K. Rowling, probably my favorite of the 7.



Neekeebee said:


> Fun chick lit, but maybe not worth its current $10.99 price tag.


And since I complained about the price tag of this one, I thought it only right that I should mention here that is is now at $1.99.

N


----------



## Margaret




----------



## David McAfee

A bit obvious, but I'm feeling lazy this morning.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Graft vs. Host Disease, 3rd Edition

(you caught me out, I haven't really read this one, so can't truly recommend it!)


----------



## NogDog




----------



## gdae23

Ultimate UFO Series: Andromeda: Channeled Commentary by Andromedans & Zoosh Through Robert Shapiro


----------



## David McAfee

Andromeda and Sombrero are both galaxies.


----------



## Margaret

David McAfee said:


> Andromeda and Sombrero are both galaxies.


You are good! Hats off to that connection!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Chasing Hubble's Shadows: The Search for Galaxies at the Edge of Time, Jeff Kanipe


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## Neekeebee

N


----------



## Marguerite

another life


----------



## drenee

Pi - Pie


----------



## David McAfee

Margaret said:


> You are good! Hats off to that connection!


  Thanks.


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## gdae23

About the Irish potato famine.


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## David McAfee

From one Leon to another.


----------



## Margaret

Blood from a stone to a sword in a stone


----------



## David McAfee

This one might be a little too obvious, but I can't help it.


----------



## Neekeebee

By another author named White: 

*Stuart Little* by E. B. White

N


----------



## Annalog

A book about something as little as Stuart.

*Egg to Chick* (I Can Read Book 3) by Millicent E. Selsam, illustrated by Barbara Wolff.


----------



## Margaret

Another book with a chick on the cover _Flipped_ by Wendelin van Draanen


----------



## David McAfee

Also by Draanen


----------



## Marguerite

another book with man in the title


----------



## David McAfee

Same author, aaaaaand both feature a frenchman sent to prison for political reasons.


----------



## Leslie

At $17 I think it is safe to call this sandwich cookbook overpriced, but it does include a recipe for "Super Monte Cristo Sandwiches."


----------



## gdae23




----------



## David McAfee

Another book about an island. (I LOVED this book as a kid. Still do.)


----------



## Margaret

Still another island setting


----------



## Victorine




----------



## gdae23




----------



## Annalog

_Japanese Paper Crafting: Create 17 Paper Craft Projects & Make your own Beautiful Washi Paper_ by Michael G. LaFosse, Richard L. Alexander, and Greg Mudarri 

For people interested in paper folding (origami), I recommend any of the books by Michael LaFosse, whether they contain easy models or more complicated ones. 

EDIT: Not available for Kindle.


----------



## David McAfee

More paper.


----------



## Margaret

More moons


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## David McAfee

Same author. (And a better book, imo.)


----------



## Margaret

David McAfee said:


> Same author. (And a better book, imo.)


Yes!


----------



## Marguerite

More Hosts


----------



## David McAfee

Another "Perfect" title. (And an awesome book!)


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## Leslie

Another robbery:


----------



## Marguerite

From stealing cash to Johnny Cash


----------



## Leslie

Marguerite said:


> From stealing cash to Johnny Cash


Um, Marguerite...might want to check your link...?


----------



## Marguerite

Whoops


----------



## gdae23

I'm debating whether I really need to explain the connection here, but just in case:



Spoiler



I Walk the Line was a famous song done by Johnny Cash.


----------



## David McAfee

More lines.


----------



## marianneg

Evening by Evening


----------



## Margaret




----------



## David McAfee

Margaret said:


>


I was thinking that one, too.


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## NogDog

_Stardust_ by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## David McAfee

Not as good, but same title.


----------



## NogDog

_The Stars, Like Dust_ by Isaac Asimov


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## Annalog




----------



## gdae23

More Sci-Fi


----------



## David McAfee

From one Robert to another.


----------



## Marguerite

They both have a knight on the cover


----------



## David McAfee

Round and Round


----------



## traceya

From one David to another











Also a really good read.
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Margaret

Continuing with the "David" theme ...


----------



## Leslie

One of the two main characters is Detective David Laine.


----------



## drenee

Laine - Lane


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## David McAfee

Insects in amber play a huge part in this book.

(Thanks for the mention, Margaret! )


----------



## ScottLCollins

Love the Parks


----------



## gdae23

Another park, comparatively speaking.


----------



## David McAfee

Another Robert. (And an excellent and informative book, too, for those interested in the subject.)


----------



## ScottLCollins

Put the Park back in.


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## gdae23

Like the last book, a classic!


----------



## Neekeebee

From a "classic in its field" to "Field of Dreams", based on this book: 

*Shoeless Joe* by W. P. Kinsella, one of my favorite writers.

N


----------



## Leslie

More baseball lore...


----------



## David McAfee

From baseball to football.


----------



## traceya

Dual authors, same last name
Also one of my favourite authors


----------



## yefeng787

The Sages: Warren Buffet, George Soros, Paul Voelcker, and the Maelstrom of Markets by Charles R. Morris











_<added the link: Leslie>_


----------



## Leslie

Welcome to the game, yefeng787.

Not quite seeing the connection between The Sages and Warrior Angel. Can you fill me in?

L


----------



## Margaret

I am not sure about the connection between the last two titles either, but I have been wanting to use this one for a while








and it works with the Sages.


----------



## stacydan

Going with the Purple theme


----------



## David McAfee

Another book where domestic violence plays a big part.


----------



## gdae23

Gardner - Lardner

A rhyme with a nice ring to it!


----------



## Aravis60

One ring...


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## Neekeebee

Also by a Japanese:










Highly recommended!

N


----------



## gdae23




----------



## drenee

Dorris - Doris


----------



## gdae23

The Road 
Cormac McCarthy

Shares a birthday with the last book. (This hardcover edition of The Road was published on the same date (September 26, 2006) as the paperback edition of Team of Rivals pictured above.)


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## Neekeebee

Also by a Jack: 

*The House of Pride & Tales of Hawaii* by Jack London

N


----------



## gdae23

More Jacks!


----------



## Margaret

Another kind of "game"


----------



## Aravis60

Yet another game

The Westing Game by Ellen Raskin


----------



## traceya

More games from a great, great writer.
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## David McAfee

Another throne.


----------



## ScottLCollins




----------



## Neekeebee

Quick! 

*Cut to the Quick* by Kate Ross

Haven't read this one yet, but the ones I've read by her are very good. Alas, none are Kindleized.

N


----------



## Marguerite

another Kate


----------



## gdae23




----------



## David McAfee

Book that questions the concept of Intelligent Design.


----------



## Margaret




----------



## David McAfee

Speaking of beagles...


----------



## Margaret

Peanuts to Peanut Butter


----------



## Marguerite

the ultimate braising book


----------



## Neekeebee

Braising to Raising: 







Excellent book, too.

Edited to add: (And it looks like Charlie Carillo has a new book due out in October.)

N


----------



## gdae23




----------



## Leslie

Neekeebee said:


> Braising to Raising:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent book, too.
> 
> Edited to add: (And it looks like Charlie Carillo has a new book due out in October.)
> 
> N


Oh, good news! I really liked *Raising Jake*.

I downloaded *Raising Jake* as a freebie, and here's a book that's free right now on Amazon.











Let's see, to make a connection to the last book...both authors have four-letter first names and four of the letters in their last names are the same (N, O, L, A). Can you tell I have been playing too much Words with Friends? LOL

L


----------



## Margaret

This character also has strings attached.


----------



## gdae23

And yet more strings attached.


----------



## Neekeebee

Encyclopedia: 









One of my favorite series when I was a kid.

N


----------



## David McAfee

From Encyclopedia Brown to Sandra Brown


----------



## gdae23

From Sandra Brown to Sandra Day O'Connor


----------



## Neekeebee

Also by a Supreme Court Justice: 

*My Grandfather's Son* by Clarence Thomas

N


----------



## traceya

Aquinas 101: A Basic Introduction to the Thought of Saint Thomas Aquinas


From one Thomas to another


----------



## David McAfee

Another 101


----------



## Andra

another Disney - one of my favorites - Great Mouse Detective


----------



## Neekeebee

A Disneyland spoof by one of our KB authors: 









*Snodgrass Vacation* by Dave Conifer

Hey, I just noticed the book has a new cover!

N


----------



## David McAfee

Another book by one of our KB authors.


----------



## ScottLCollins

Good book and another KB author


----------



## Margaret

Another Kindle Boards author named Vicki


----------



## traceya

Another great KB author

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## gdae23

I acutally like the cover below better, but it's for an audio CD rather than for a Kindle or DTB book:


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## Neekeebee

From Martin to Martian: 

*The Martian Chronicles* by Ray Bradbury

N


----------



## traceya

From Martians to the whole Universe

[Yah! I've so been waiting to be able to post this... one of my all time favourite books  Yah!]


----------



## David McAfee

Another Douglas


----------



## gdae23




----------



## Margaret

Douglas firs = Christmas Trees (at least at our house)


----------



## Aravis60

Another war involving trees

The Plum Tree War by Bonnie Pryor


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## gdae23




----------



## Neekeebee

Shoes: 

*In Her Shoes* by Jennifer Weiner Cute chick lit.

DTB link. Available for Kindle, but over $10. Also, I thought this cover was more appropriate b/c it actually shows shoes.

N


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## Margaret

Marguerite said:


>


This was my absolute favorite series of books, so here is another title.


----------



## Leslie

Following up on the skating theme:


----------



## Marguerite

from Mary Dodge


----------



## gdae23

Love in Paris - that would be L'amour.


----------



## Leslie

More Paris...


----------



## Neekeebee

Excellent children's book.

N


----------



## David McAfee

Also an excellent children's book. (Wasn't a very good movie, though...)


----------



## Margaret




----------



## Neekeebee

Also has doggies on the cover: 

*Hot Dog* by Laurien Berenson from one of my favorite cozy series.

N


----------



## David McAfee

I couldn't help myself when I saw the title.

_The Battle of the Red Hot Pepper Weenies_. Who could resist?


----------



## ScottLCollins

By Brett Battles


----------



## Neekeebee

Also has sunglasses on the cover: 

*Postcards from the Edge* by Carrie Fisher

Read the book. Can't remember much more than that. 

N


----------



## gdae23

We Get to Carry Each Other: The Gospel according to U2 
by Greg Garrett

From Carrie to Carry - and of course, one of the members of U2 is The Edge.


----------



## traceya

Continuing the 'Carry/ie' theme


----------



## Leslie

More carrying...


----------



## ScottLCollins

Also by a Tim


----------



## Margaret

About a Tim


----------



## Neekeebee

Another wall: brick, this time: 

*The Sunday Philosophy Club* by Alexander McCall Smith

N


----------



## Margaret

Sunday to Saturday


----------



## traceya

... to Friday



Wonder if we could get the whole week


----------



## gdae23

> Wonder if we could get the whole week


I'm sure we can!

I wasn't familiar with this series, but Thursday Next is apparently the name of the main character, who's a detective.


----------



## Neekeebee

The first book by Mitch Albom that I read. Excellent.

N


----------



## Leslie

Here's a Wednesday book:


----------



## Aravis60

Mister Monday-


----------



## William Meikle

Another Mister


----------



## David McAfee

More Koontz.


----------



## Neekeebee

traceya said:


> Wonder if we could get the whole week


We did it! 

Back to the game: From odd to stranger: 

*The Stranger* by Albert Camus (Though I have to admit, I haven't read this one.)

N


----------



## Leslie

Okay, we had fun with the days of the week. Can we do the months of the year? Here's a January book and the tie-in to the previous book is the author's name: Stranger.


----------



## Neekeebee

Hoping we don't have to go in order: 









*Fireflies in December* by Jennifer Erin Valent 
Pretty good read.

N


----------



## Margaret




----------



## ScottLCollins




----------



## gdae23




----------



## ScottLCollins




----------



## Neekeebee

*Middlemarch* by George Eliot

N


----------



## Margaret

_Eight Cousins_ by Louisa *May* Alcott - my favorite of her books


----------



## Aravis60

Across Five Aprils by Irene Hunt


----------



## gdae23

Light in August
William Faulkner

I've been hoping to find Kindle versions of Faulkner's novels since the first day I got my Kindle. I just checked again and still nothing...sigh...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

June Bug, by Chris Fabry

I believe only July remains....


----------



## traceya

Ta - Da


----------



## gdae23

Well, it's true we have posted 12 months' worth of books here, but somehow we've ended up with two Junes and no September. So just to round things out:



Traceya still gets credit, because her posting was done in good faith!  

I did think about skipping the September entry and posting this book instead, to further confuse things:


----------



## Margaret

Does this make five Junes?


----------



## Leslie

June Carter Cash makes me think of Tennessee...do you think we can do all 50 states and not use travel guides?


----------



## ScottLCollins

My home state:


----------



## Andra

Kinky Friedman's Guide to Texas Etiquette: Or How to Get to Heaven or Hell Without Going Through Dallas-Fort Worth
Kindle version is available also


----------



## gdae23




----------



## gdae23

Here's what's left. We can update it as we go along, or if you like, I can update it (by deleting names) every several postings.


Alabama Alaska Arizona Arkansas 
California  Connecticut Delaware 
Florida Georgia Hawaii Idaho 
Illinois Indiana Iowa Kansas 
Kentucky Louisiana Maine Maryland 
Massachusetts Michigan Minnesota Mississippi 
Missouri Montana Nebraska Nevada 
New Hampshire New Jersey New Mexico New York 
North Carolina North Dakota Ohio Oklahoma 
Oregon Pennsylvania Rhode Island South Carolina 
South Dakota  Utah 
Virginia Washington West Virginia 
Wisconsin Wyoming


----------



## Leslie

gdae23 said:


> Here's what's left. We can update it as we go along, or if you like, I can update it (by deleting names) every several postings.
> 
> Alabama Alaska Arizona Arkansas
> California Connecticut Delaware
> Florida Georgia Hawaii Idaho
> Illinois Indiana Iowa Kansas
> Kentucky Louisiana Maine Maryland
> Massachusetts Michigan Minnesota Mississippi
> Missouri Montana Nebraska Nevada
> New Hampshire New Jersey New Mexico New York
> North Carolina North Dakota Ohio Oklahoma
> Oregon Pennsylvania Rhode Island South Carolina
> South Dakota Utah
> Virginia Washington West Virginia
> Wisconsin Wyoming


Thanks for volunteering to help keep us organized with an updated list!

L


----------



## Leslie

I'm not sure how clear the title is on this cover, but this is Mark Twain's classic *A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court*.


----------



## Marguerite

The writer is California Cooper


----------



## Aravis60

Winesburg, Ohio by Sherwood Anderson


----------



## gdae23

From Ohio's next door neighbor, Kentucky. And this is a book I do own and can recommend. (Assuming one has at least some interest in the subject, of course.)


----------



## Margaret

I have to confess that I have not read it (and probably never will,) but it covers my home state.


----------



## ScottLCollins

Two in one shot.


----------



## ScottLCollins

Alabama Alaska Arizona Arkansas 
Delaware Florida Georgia Hawaii Idaho 
Illinois Indiana Iowa Kansas 
Louisiana Maine Maryland 
Massachusetts Michigan Minnesota Mississippi 
Missouri Montana Nebraska Nevada 
New Hampshire New Jersey New Mexico New York 
North Carolina Oklahoma 
Oregon Rhode Island South Carolina 
Utah  Virginia Washington West Virginia 
Wisconsin Wyoming


----------



## Leslie

*Close Range: Wyoming Stories* by Annie Proulx


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## David McAfee

Also made into a movie starring Nicholas Cage.


----------



## Margaret

_The Wizard, the Witch and Two Girls from Jersey_ by Lisa Papademetriou
The protagonists in this story must also travel to a place outside of their comfort zone, and now the state of New Jersey is covered.


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## Leslie

I think we've had Pennsylvania twice...that's okay. Here's a list of the still missing states:

Alabama Alaska Arkansas 
Delaware Florida Georgia Hawaii Idaho 
Illinois Indiana Iowa Kansas 
Louisiana Maine Maryland 
Massachusetts Michigan Minnesota Mississippi 
Missouri Montana Nebraska Nevada 
New Hampshire New Mexico New York 
North Carolina Oklahoma 
Oregon Rhode Island South Carolina 
Utah  Virginia Washington West Virginia 
Wisconsin


----------



## Leslie

Not the most flattering portrait of the great State of Maine...


----------



## Neekeebee

I've made it halfway through this one twice. Maybe I'll finally finish it if I can get it for my Kindle.

N


----------



## gdae23

For my relatives who live in the suburbs of Atlanta.


----------



## gdae23

We've covered a lot of ground so far! We still need books for:

Alabama Alaska Arkansas 
Delaware  Florida Idaho 
Illinois Indiana Iowa Kansas 
Louisiana Maryland  Massachusetts Michigan 
Minnesota Mississippi 
Missouri Montana Nebraska Nevada 
New Hampshire New Mexico New York 
North Carolina Oklahoma Oregon 
Rhode Island South Carolina 
Utah  Virginia Washington West Virginia 
Wisconsin


----------



## Neekeebee

*
The Iowa Baseball Confederacy* by W. P. Kinsella, one of my favorite authors

N


----------



## Leslie

This sounds like a pretty funny book...


----------



## marianneg

Looking for Alaska:


----------



## gdae23

My own home state.


----------



## gdae23

Alabama Arkansas Delaware  Idaho 
Illinois Indiana  Kansas Louisiana Maryland 
Massachusetts Michigan 
Minnesota Mississippi Missouri 
Montana Nebraska Nevada 
New Hampshire New Mexico North Carolina Oklahoma Oregon 
Rhode Island South Carolina Utah  Virginia Washington 
West Virginia Wisconsin


----------



## marianneg

Here's a twofer (although I think Georgia has already been played):

Georgia Cooking in an Oklahoma Kitchen - currently available for pre-order on the Kindle


----------



## David McAfee

Texas!


----------



## Margaret




----------



## gdae23




----------



## gdae23

These states still need to be matched up with books:

Alabama Arkansas Delaware  Idaho 
Illinois Indiana  Kansas Louisiana Maryland 
Michigan Minnesota Mississippi Missouri 
Montana Nebraska Nevada 
New Hampshire New Mexico North Carolina Oregon 
Rhode Island South Carolina Utah  Washington 
West Virginia  Wisconsin


----------



## Margaret




----------



## Leslie

Marguerite posted this in the Quasi-Official game thread, but something tells me that she meant for it to be here:


----------



## Neekeebee

*The Hotel New Hampshire* by John Irving
Must admit, I have not read this one by him.

N


----------



## Martel47

Set in Indiana:

The Bears of Blue River by Charles Major is an Indiana Classic that's not available for Kindle.

Ben Hur's author is from Indiana:

Little Women[/i] Hoosier style.

[url]http://www.amazon.com/Essential-Stratton-Porter-Collection-books-ebook/dp/B002EZZG30/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1276623535&sr=1-1]

Or Gene Stratton Porter, a female author writing about young girls. Think _Little Women_ Hoosier style.

[url]http://www.amazon.com/Essential-Stratton-Porter-Collection-books-ebook/dp/B002EZZG30/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1276623535&sr=1-1

Or, for the sports minded/gangster lover/non-fiction sets try this:

http://www.amazon.com/Umbrella-Mike-Chicago-Gangster-ebook/dp/B001JAHMRE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1276623681&sr=1-1


----------



## Martel47

Well, something went seriously wrong with my tags, there. Sorry for that.

Ben Hur by General Lew Wallace, from Indiana.

Gene Stratton Porter, author from Indiana with stories set in Indiana.

Or the story of Umbrella Mike, about the Indy 500.

All the above are available for Kindle. I want to be able to read The Bears of Blue River, but it's not at Amazon.

Looks like it might be available though:

http://www.archive.org/details/bearsofblueriver00majoiala


----------



## gdae23

Jasper Dash and the Flame-Pits of Delaware (Pals in Peril Tales) 
M.T. Anderson (Author) 
Kurt Cyrus (Illustrator)


----------



## gdae23

Looks like a busy morning! Here are the remaining states to match up with books:


Arkansas  Idaho 
Illinois  Kansas Louisiana 
Michigan Minnesota Mississippi Missouri 
Nebraska Nevada 
New Mexico North Carolina Oregon 
South Carolina Utah  Washington 
West Virginia  Wisconsin


----------



## Margaret




----------



## David McAfee

OK, I got New Mexico.


----------



## Neekeebee

*Life on the Mississippi* by Mark Twain

N


----------



## Leslie

I am going to be a witch and say the name of the state has to be on the cover, so I am disqualifying Chesapeake Blues and Santa Fe.  Also the Indiana books. Sorry guys! New Mexico, Indiana, and Maryland still haven't been played.

Also, remember, no travel guides. Novels and books with the state title in the name.

L


----------



## Neekeebee

Another go at Indiana: 

*Indiana Jones, the Ultimate Guide* by Jim Luceno

N


----------



## gdae23

> I am going to be a witch and say the name of the state has to be on the cover, so I am disqualifying Chesapeake Blues and Santa Fe. Also the Indiana books. Sorry guys! New Mexico, Indiana, and Maryland still haven't been played.


OK, here's the un-updated remainder list: (Excluding Indiana, which has now been re-updated!)

Arkansas Idaho 
Illinois Kansas Maryland
Michigan Minnesota Missouri 
Nebraska Nevada 
New Mexico North Carolina Oregon 
South Carolina Utah Washington 
West Virginia Wisconsin


----------



## gdae23

This one's for my childhood friend Leslie, who currently lives on the shores of Lake Huron.


----------



## traceya

I'm getting an education on the U.S. through these posts


----------



## The Hooded Claw

West Virginia--

The Telltale Lilac Bush and Other West Virginia Ghost Tales


----------



## The Hooded Claw

And here is Utah:

Utah Blaine, by Louis L'Amour


----------



## gdae23

This one's for the state of Washington, and also for traceya, who said:



> I'm getting an education on the U.S. through these posts


----------



## gdae23

We're on a run here tonight! The U.S. started with 13 colonies (three still with us on our list here)***, and that's how many states we have left to match up with books:

Idaho Illinois Kansas Maryland
Minnesota Missouri 
Nebraska Nevada 
New Mexico North Carolina  Oregon 
South Carolina  Wisconsin


----------



## Aravis60

I have not read this book, but have recently been researching it:


----------



## drenee

North Carolina

(I just bought the Telltale Lilac Bush for my best friend's granddaughter.)


----------



## Martel47

I considered Indiana Jones...

The one about the gangster does say Indy 500 in the (sub)title, but that is short for Indianapolis.

Here's another one to go with it:

The Gentleman from Indiana by Booth Tarkington


----------



## Neekeebee

*Borderline* by Nevada Barr
(I must admit, I haven't read any of her books.)

N


----------



## The Hooded Claw

*
The Best Little Cat House in Maryland*, by Bob and Kathy Rude


----------



## gdae23




----------



## gdae23

Getting into the home stretch here. Find books for these states, and we have them all!

Idaho 
Illinois  
Minnesota 
Nebraska 
New Mexico 
South Carolina  
Wisconsin


----------



## Margaret




----------



## drenee




----------



## Marguerite

OK we are down to Minnesota and Nebraska!


----------



## drenee




----------



## drenee




----------



## gdae23

Well done all! We got all 50 states! We now return you to our regularly scheduled game thread. Here's a transition book:


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Something else magnetic.....

I haven't read this, but any book by a guy named Theron Q. Dumont just has to be good, right?











Sure to be a great bargain for $1.49!


----------



## Neekeebee

That was a great group effort. Congrats, everyone! 











*The Art of Mending* by Elizabeth Berg 
Decent, but not one of my favorites by her.

N


----------



## Martel47

Sticking with the "art" keyword...

Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance


----------



## The Hooded Claw

98.6 Degrees, The Art of Keeping Your Ass Alive, by Cody Lundin

I actually did read this, and recommend it if the subject interests you or you anticipate a need for it....


----------



## Margaret

If you need this one, it would be a worse case scenario.


----------



## drenee

I hope we haven't played this book before. But of course, it's the first one I thought of.


----------



## gdae23

For Kindle Boarders of a certain age...


----------



## Neekeebee

By another Russo: 

Very good, but not Kindle-ized.

N


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Another Empire Falls:











*History of the Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire*, by Edward Gibbon


----------



## Margaret

_Last Call The Rise and Fall of Prohibition_ by Daniel Okrent


----------



## gdae23

Another Daniel.


----------



## Margaret

Another Jackson - this one has been a favorite of mine, but it is not available for Kindle.


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## gdae23




----------



## Marguerite

another Alice


----------



## David McAfee

Another girl whose name begins with A.


----------



## ScottLCollins

KB author


----------



## gdae23




----------



## Margaret




----------



## Neekeebee

From Opal to Pearl: 









*Girl with a Pearl Earring* by Tracy Chevalier

N


----------



## Margaret

pearl to ruby


----------



## Neekeebee

More gemstones: 









*Garlic and Sapphires* by Ruth Reichl

This one's been on my TBR list for a while....I'm kinda afraid to read it b/c I expect it will make me crave all kinds of foods! 

N


----------



## Aravis60

_At the Back of the North Wind_ by George MacDonald 
The connection? It's a story about a boy named Diamond.


----------



## David McAfee

Also has something to do with Diamonds.


----------



## traceya

Diamonds to emeralds...... this is fun, I love gemstones


----------



## Neekeebee

*
The Emerald City of Oz* by L. Frank Baum

N


----------



## David McAfee

Also written by a Frank.


----------



## gdae23

Gifts of the Magi: Gold, Frankincense, and Myrrh 
The (NY) Metropolitan Museum of Art

(Enlarged so you can see the words along the right hand side of the cover. )

Frankincense to link to the last book, and gold to set all those gems in.


----------



## Margaret

Also contains The Gift of the Magi


----------



## Neekeebee

Set in San Antonio, where the O. Henry House/Library is located.

N


----------



## Margaret




----------



## David McAfee

Salem's Lot is the name of a town. At least in this book. (OK, it's a weak connection, but I LOVE this book.  )


----------



## ScottLCollins

More Stephen King


----------



## Neekeebee

*The Eye of Jade (A Mei Wang Mystery)* by Diane Wei Liang

Wang means "king" in Chinese.

N


----------



## gdae23




----------



## Margaret

_Forever Amore_ by Amber Leigh Williams Jade to Amber and back to the gemstones


----------



## gdae23

The Allure of Turquoise 
Publisher: New Mexico Magazine

More gemstones.


----------



## David McAfee

the last book has a heart on the cover, this one has Heart in the title. Oh, and it's an awesome book.


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## Aravis60

Puppy to dog:









_Love That Dog_ by Sharon Creech


----------



## Margaret

More Sharon Creech (and my personal favorite)


----------



## Aravis60

Features *Granny* Weatherwax:

_Carpe Jugulum_ by Terry Pratchett


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## Margaret

_Sweeney Todd_ by Robert Mack - the demon barber of Fleet Street


----------



## Neekeebee

*102 Dalmatians* by Disney

Same hair. 

N


----------



## Marguerite

too funny.  I love that connection


----------



## gdae23

Yes, I liked that last link too - very clever!


----------



## Neekeebee

The book, not the show.

N


----------



## Margaret

The subtitle is _Mary, Katherine, and Lady Jane Grey: A Tudor Tragedy_. It is also a very expensive Kindle Book at $16.50.

P.S. I also liked the Sweeney/Cruella black and white connection.


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## Neekeebee

Also about sisters: 









*You Were Always Mom's Favorite!* by Deborah Tannen

I'm about 2/3 through it, and it's pretty interesting.

N


----------



## gdae23

Also engaged in sibling rivalry. And here's an album to prove it:


----------



## Margaret

Another behind the scenes look at a TV show


----------



## Neekeebee

*Journey to the West* - A Chinese classic.

N


----------



## traceya

From West to East


----------



## Margaret




----------



## gdae23

Another country's North and South


----------



## Margaret

Civil War to Civil Disobedience


----------



## Neekeebee

I miss this game!  Come back and play!

Pillars on the cover, pillars in the title: 









(New cover, although the other Kindle edition is a dollar less.)

N


----------



## gdae23

> Come back and play!


You're on!



I lost count of how many times I read this growing up. I still have a copy - probably time to read it again. Unfortunately, it's still not available on Kindle.


----------



## Neekeebee

Yay! 

Giving other planets equal time: 









N


----------



## Thalia the Muse

No explanation necessary:


----------



## gdae23

Moving right along with our outer space theme here...


----------



## Neekeebee

*The Thrill of the Grass* by W. P. Kinsella One of my favorite baseball books by one of my favorite writers.

N 

Edited to add title info.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

From grass to ... well, grass:


----------



## Neekeebee

Remember: 









N


----------



## Aravis60

Same title, different book









_Remember Me_ by Christopher Pike


----------



## Basilius

Remember, remember, the fifth of November:


----------



## Marguerite

about someone that can't remember


----------



## Neekeebee

More rain: 









Also an excellent read.

N


----------



## gdae23

Rain, by Kirsty Gunn.

I read this one some years ago, and liked it. A sad story, but beautifully written.


----------



## Aravis60

Includes a character called Bebe Gunn:

_Wayside School is Falling Down_ by Louis Sachar


----------



## Leslie

I loved this book. Another case where they destroyed a terrific book when they made it into a movie.











Thanks for bringing this game back to life!

L


----------



## Aravis60

Same author and also a kind of sequel to _Holes_:

(It tells what happened to Armpit after Camp Green Lake)
_Small Steps_ by Louis Sachar


----------



## Neekeebee

_Holes_ is one of my favorite books! 

Shoes on the cover: 

*The Pearl Diver* by Sujata Massey
Part of the Rei Shimura series, about an American-born woman who deals antiques in Japan.

N


----------



## gdae23

Now we have a diversity of divers.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Another shipwreck, but far too deep for divers.


----------



## Neekeebee

Blue: 

Cute book. Fun pictures.

N


----------



## Marguerite

other frogs/ toads and cute too!


----------



## gdae23

More Friends.


----------



## Neekeebee

Also about whaling: 

N


----------



## Marguerite

I was actually thinking about the funny movie but this came up instead


----------



## gdae23

Chain Style: 50 Contemporary Jewelry Designs 
by Jane Dickerson


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Golden Chain: An Anthology of Pythagorean and Platonic Philosophy by Algis Uždavinys

Truth to tell, I haven't read this. I suspect I'd be asleep by the second page (if I were reading on paper).


----------



## Neekeebee

Another precious metal: 







Oh, and _chain_ and _chair_ differ by one letter.

(Love the new Narnia covers!)

N


----------



## gdae23

From The Silver Chair to Silverhair (Also one letter different)


----------



## Marguerite

I haven't read it but have heard a lot of controversy about it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

On Thin Ice by Richard Ellis

Looks good, but for $15.92 I ain't ordering it!


----------



## gdae23

Bi-Polar!


----------



## Angela

Arctic exploration, available from $0.00 to $4.99. This one is $1.59.


----------



## Neekeebee

gdae23 said:


> From The Silver Chair to Silverhair (Also one letter different)


Clever!

Another journey: 
*
Journey to the Center of the Earth* - Jules Verne

N


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Iceland Geodynamics: Crustal Deformation and Divergent Plate Tectonics by Freysteinn Sigmundsson

As you will recall, Dr. Lindenbrock's party began their journey through a volcano in Iceland....


----------



## gdae23




----------



## Margaret

Another saga


----------



## Neekeebee

Blue sky, dry grass: 

*A Thousand Acres* - Jane Smiley

N


----------



## Margaret




----------



## drenee




----------



## gdae23

C.G. has obviously read The Kite Making Handbook!


----------



## Margaret

The author is Karen Cantwell - it is a little hard to see it.


----------



## gdae23

If Curious George made me nostalgic about childhood, this book reminds me of 7th grade!


----------



## Neekeebee

Tossing more monkeys into the barrel: 









N


----------



## Marguerite

I kept thinking of the monkeys with their hand over their eyes or nose or mouth.


----------



## Neekeebee

Another sense: 

*The Taste of Apples* - Huang Chun-ming

Good foreign short story collection. Alas, not Kindle-ized.

N


----------



## LDS

A quarter of the book is about the taste of apples -- mmm, apples. Another quarter is about marijuana, which I'm almost sure will be the next connection...


----------



## 13893

Khan went crazy at Botany Bay...


----------



## gdae23

Not on Amazon, but I have a hard cover copy of this one at home. Includes the song "Botany Bay".

(Some lyrics here:
http://www.mudcat.org/@displaysong.cfm?SongID=867 )


----------



## traceya

A great Australian writer writing about Oz


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## 13893

Cold Comfort Farm


----------



## gdae23

I could use something from this book - 93° in NYC right now.


----------



## Margaret

More cold comforts for a hot day!


----------



## Neekeebee

The first of Orson Scott Card's Alvin _Maker_ series: 

*Seventh Son* - Orson Scott Card

N


----------



## gdae23




----------



## Marguerite

The common denominator is CHIP


----------



## Margaret

Mors murder


----------



## Neekeebee

Another train: 









*Von Ryan's Express* - David Westheimer

N


----------



## Marguerite

another von


----------



## gdae23

From von to Van


----------



## Margaret

Another book about an artist (not available in Kindle format)


----------



## Neekeebee

More art: 









N


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## Margaret




----------



## 13893




----------



## Travis haselton

Got mannequins?


----------



## Neekeebee

*The Ersatz Elevator* - Lemony Snicket

N


----------



## Margaret

from Lemony to Lemons to Lemonade


----------



## gdae23

Donovan from Sunshine Superman to Mellow Yellow  
(Lyrics - Chord Names - Pictures, Sheet Music Book) 
Donovan (Author)


----------



## Neekeebee

*Castles and Palaces of Europe* by Ulrike Schober

N


----------



## Margaret




----------



## Marguerite




----------



## Luna Lindsey

Biographies about men with great imaginations make me think of this book, which I have actually read:


----------



## Margaret




----------



## Neekeebee

N


----------



## 13893




----------



## Luna Lindsey




----------



## gdae23

Keeping it in the fold.


----------



## 13893




----------



## Neekeebee

A few more folds: 

*The Tao of Composition: The Eight-Fold Path to Analytical Enlightenment *
(I admit, I have not read this one.)

N


----------



## Marguerite

more asian enlightenment


----------



## gdae23




----------



## Neekeebee

*The Sun Also Rises* - Ernest Hemingway

N


----------



## traceya

A great vampire novel


----------



## Neekeebee

*The Crucible* - Arthur Miller

_And I can make you wish you had never seen the sun go down!_

Ack! I read this play years ago and that line still gives me the chills! 

N


----------



## gdae23

Features a character named Arthur Weasley.


----------



## 13893

Ha! I went to look for something "rises" and realized I had just bought this book this morning!


----------



## 13893

uh....

#6degreefail

must have not refreshed the window in a while....


----------



## Margaret

to follow _The Half Blood Prince_


----------



## Neekeebee

*The Magician* - Michael Scott (Book 2 of the Immortal Nicholas Flamel series)

N


----------



## gdae23




----------



## Margaret

from a Magician's nephews to sorcerers' apprentices


----------



## Neekeebee

(Book 3 of The Immortal Nicholas Flamel series)

N


----------



## gdae23

Another book that mentions Nicholas Flamel.


----------



## Margaret

A great book! Highly recommended!


----------



## Neekeebee

Similar pose and tattoos. (Can't recommend; haven't read it.)

N


----------



## gdae23

This is a book of poems.


----------



## Margaret

another girl


----------



## Aravis60

Yet another girl:









_The Girl Who Chased the Moon_ by Sarah Addison Allen
(I haven't read it yet, but I like the author and it's on my TBR list)


----------



## traceya

Cover has the moon on it


----------



## Neekeebee

N


----------



## gdae23




----------



## Margaret

_Flowers for Algernon_ is a great book! This one, _Travels with Charley_, is about another another Charley.


----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## Neekeebee

A little creepy, but excellent.

N


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## gdae23

I seem to have an intermittent (and inadvertent) theme going. This book not only links to the last book, but echoes my previous posting of this book:



I guess I'm on a roll!


----------



## Neekeebee

gdae23 said:


> I guess I'm on a roll!


Too funny!

N


----------



## 13893

lolololol -- worthy of Book Wars, also!


----------



## Neekeebee

This one's still making its way up my TBR list, but I just adore the cover. (Wow, that's big. Don't know how to make it smaller. )

N


----------



## Margaret

More curses.


----------



## gdae23

From Vivian Vande Velde to

V. by Thomas Pynchon


----------



## David McAfee

More Pynchon.


----------



## Neekeebee

Somewhere over the rainbow: 

*The Wizard of Oz* - L. Frank Baum

N


----------



## Margaret

I haven't read this one, but it sounds interesting.


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## Neekeebee

About a wizard:









N


----------



## Margaret

More order in an old stand by


----------



## gdae23

We can compare versions here!


----------



## Margaret




----------



## 13893




----------



## gdae23

Searching for Caleb, by Anne Tyler

My favorite book by Anne Tyler, one of my favorite books in general, and still not on Kindle.


----------



## Neekeebee

*Saint Maybe* - Anne Tyler

I'll follow up with _my_ favorite Tyler book, also one of my favorite books, and also not available for Kindle.

N


----------



## Marguerite

another saint


----------



## traceya

From Saints to Sinners

Very good book too


----------



## Margaret

I really enjoy reading Tess Gerritsen's books. Here is another one -


----------



## Marguerite

Another surgeon


----------



## 13893




----------



## gdae23

The Gift of Stones by Jim Crace

I read this one several years ago, and really liked it. It's one of those (frustrating to me) books that's available for Kindle, but not in the United States.


----------



## Aravis60

Stone Fox by John Reynolds Gardiner


----------



## Neekeebee

That cover reminds me of this one: 

*Call of the Wild* and *White Fang* - Jack London

N


----------



## gdae23

University of Connecticut (UConn): Off the Record - College Prowler 
Colin Megill (Author), Matt Hamman (Editor), Kimberly Moore (Editor), Jon Skindzier (Editor)

From the Yukon to UConn.


----------



## Neekeebee

Connecticut Connection:









*A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court* - Mark Twain

N


----------



## 13893

Yikes!


----------



## gdae23




----------



## Marguerite

knight to rook


----------



## 13893

rook to bishop


----------



## traceya

bishop to queen


----------



## gdae23

Queen to King


----------



## Neekeebee

The weakest link:









Currently free, too!

N


----------



## 13893

who can resist that title?


----------



## Margaret

Another shop - and I just may have to check out LKRigel's suggestion.


----------



## Marguerite

Alice's Adventures in Wonderland: Alice in Wonderland

"Curiouser and curiouser"


----------



## Neekeebee

And just in time for September: 

*Curious George's First Day of School* - H. A. Rey

N


----------



## traceya

Seeing as we're at school and all


----------



## Margaret

Good, better


----------



## Aravis60

Mice...

Redwall by Brian Jacques-
Unfortunately, not available for kindle yet.


----------



## gdae23




----------



## Marguerite

more on sea kids and other gods


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Alexander Hamilton, by Ron Chernow


----------



## Emmalita

Alexander to Alexander


----------



## Neekeebee

*Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs* by Disney

I think some guy named Prince Charming is in this one.

N


----------



## ken.w

*Snow Crash* by Neal Stephenson. Does this need explaining?


----------



## Emmalita

Crash Course!


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## Emmalita

The temp in which books burn.


----------



## Marguerite

another measurement of heat with another number


----------



## gdae23

Taking it in the other direction...


----------



## Emmalita

And Then there Were *None* by Agatha Christie

zero to none


----------



## Neekeebee

_To infinity and beyond!_

*Toy Story *- Disney

N


----------



## 13893




----------



## Marguerite

a lot of talk about zoo's in this book


----------



## Neekeebee

*The Tower, the Zoo, and the Tortoise* - Julia Stuart

Currently reading this one and enjoying it very much.

N


----------



## Marguerite

The girl is names turtle


----------



## Emmalita

Lucas and His Loco Beans


----------



## Margaret

PS I just "one-clicked" _The Tower, the Zoo and the Tortoise_, it sounds like something I would enjoy. Thank you, Neekeebee!


----------



## Aravis60

Another book starring Skippito Friskito:

_Skippyjon Jones, Lost in Spice_ by Judy Schachner


----------



## Neekeebee

By one of my favorite authors: 
*
The Mistress of Spices* - Chitra Banerjee Divakaruni

N


----------



## gdae23

Takes place in the Spice Islands. (in Indonesia)


----------



## traceya

Also takes place in and around Indonesia - also happens to be a very good book


----------



## Margaret

from James Rollins, author, to Jimmy Rollins, baseball player


----------



## Marguerite

I haven't read it but it looks interesting


----------



## Neekeebee

Baseball + chick lit.

Currently free.

N


----------



## gdae23

Angels of Destruction
by Keith Donohue

From Angell to Angels. I'm reading this one right now. I like it, but not as much as The Stolen Child, which is another book I read by this author:


----------



## traceya

By far his best book


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## Marguerite

sorry My session had timed out and two people had posted by the time I had realized it.  Play on with the Stolen Child.


----------



## 13893




----------



## gdae23

The English and Scottish Popular Ballads, 5 Volume Set 
Francis James Child

A collection of traditional songs popularly known as The Child Ballads. I own a different version of some of the books, and have recordings of lots of these songs, and sing a few myself. There's a very comprehensive discography here: http://members.chello.nl/r.vandijk2/index.html and lyrics here http://www.sacred-texts.com/neu/eng/child/index.htm


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## Emmalita

Somewhat obvious, but



Julie and Julia


----------



## Maker

JULES Verne -- um... French?


----------



## Marguerite

I think the covers are reminiscent of each other


----------



## Margaret




----------



## gdae23

Hadn't thought of this childhood favorite in years!


----------



## Marguerite




----------



## 13893




----------



## Marguerite




----------



## gdae23

I'll add one more cent.


----------



## 13893




----------



## Emmalita

The Minotaur Takes a Cigarette Break


----------



## gdae23

Also published under the Picador imprint. By the way, I thought Picador was a VERY appropriate publisher for the last book!


----------



## Emmalita

Both take place in Canada, I think.


----------



## Maker

Take that, Larry. LOL.


----------



## Marguerite

I enjoyed this book pre kindle. It isn't in Kindle yet. I tied it to the cake on the cover of the last book.


----------



## traceya




----------



## Marguerite

Let them eat cake


----------



## 13893

Antonia Frasier to My Antonia:


----------



## Margaret

More Willa Cather (and my favorite of her books)


----------



## Neekeebee

From one of my favorite cozy series

N


----------



## Margaret

from Laura Levine to Laura Ingalls Wilder


----------



## Emmalita

From sweet Little House to the eerie House of Leaves


----------



## geoffthomas

Leaves of Grass by Walt Whitman


----------



## Neekeebee

Hilarious.

N


----------



## 13893




----------



## Margaret




----------



## gdae23

The Conqueror: A Novel of William the Conqueror, the Bastard Son Who Overpowered a Kingdom and the Woman Who Melted His Heart 
Author: Georgette Heyer


----------



## Daniel Pyle

​
Conquering&#8230;with worms.


----------



## Maker




----------



## Margaret




----------



## Aravis60

How to Eat Fried Worms by Thomas Rockwell


----------



## gdae23

I'm honestly not sure what type of comment one could make on a title like this!


----------



## Margaret

gdae23 said:


> I'm honestly not sure what type of comment one could make on a title like this!


I am not even going to try to top that one; this has cosmic in the title as well.


----------



## Neekeebee

N


----------



## Emmalita




----------



## gdae23




----------



## Emmalita

Handwriting to Handmaid.


----------



## 13893




----------



## Neekeebee

*Cannery Row* - John Steinbeck

N


----------



## 13893




----------



## gdae23

The mention of Cannery Row reminded me of the Bob Dylan lyric "With your sheet-metal memory of Cannery Row" which is from the song that is titled:



Based on the Amazon page description of the book, it appears to have no relation to the Dylan song other than the title.

(For those who think I took a bit of license here by going back 2 books, they do all link to the word Row, and besides, Row, Row, Row Your Boat is a song, just like Sad-Eyed Lady of the Lowlands!)


----------



## Margaret

Windmills on the cover to windmills as foe


----------



## Neekeebee

More on the windmill theme: 

By our own kayakruthie

N


----------



## traceya




----------



## Margaret




----------



## 13893




----------



## Marguerite




----------



## 13893




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Margaret

Another canine; another hall


----------



## gdae23

Happy HALLoween, everybody!


----------



## julieannfelicity

From one pumpkin to another. Happy Halloween!


----------



## Margaret

Keeping the theme going ...










Happy Halloween!


----------



## 13893




----------



## julieannfelicity

Halloween Night Fever, by Dan Graffeo

This is so much fun!


----------



## Emmalita

Who am I to break the trend?


----------



## Neekeebee

Since it's now November, I'll discontinue the Halloween part but keep the tree:



*The Giving Tree* - Shel Silverstein

N


----------



## 13893




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Aravis60

"I am the Lorax. I speak for the trees."


----------



## traceya

Got bored with trees, sorry


----------



## gdae23

Another creature apparently in need of sleep.


----------



## Margaret

The main character is Chet Gecko.


----------



## Emmalita

From one lizard to a Black Lizard.


----------



## Maker




----------



## Neekeebee

About a Chet. Fun read, too.

N


----------



## Emmalita

Another dog, another type of driving


----------



## Margaret

Another kind of race and a very good book.


----------



## libbyfh

And miles to go before I sleep...


----------



## 13893




----------



## gdae23




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Margaret

One of my favorites


----------



## 13893




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## 13893




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## gdae23




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Emmalita

One ship to another


----------



## Aravis60




----------



## traceya

Excellent book BTW


----------



## Emmalita




----------



## 13893




----------



## Marguerite

Both have lake in the title but I am moving it out of the halloween realm and into Christmas because I am so ready for the season to begin


----------



## 13893

not to forget Thanksgiving!


----------



## gdae23

I found the book first looking for something on the Thanksgiving theme, and then noticed the author had many books on Native American themes. As I looked these over and read his Amazon bio, I realized I had seen him perform at a music festival a few years ago. For some reason, the name didn't ring a bell right away. Here's a short bio I found online (which neglects to mention the fact that he is also a musician):

Author and storyteller Joseph Bruchac has family roots in the Abenaki peoples and was raised, and still lives, in the Adirondack mountain foothills. Much of his writing draws on that land and his Abenaki ancestry. He has authored more than 70 books for adults and children. As a professional teller of the traditional tales of the Adirondacks and the Native peoples of the Northeastern Woodlands, Joe Bruchac has performed widely in Europe and throughout the United States.


----------

